# The 'EnTTente Cordiale' invasion of France. 4th April



## T7 BNW

OK. So you've all been waiting for it, and here it is. The official post.

For those who are thinking of leaving this until last minute we have limited spaces and *I need firm answers and payment by the 6th of February.*

*DATE*

The event is taking place on the 4th of April. We arrive back to the uk on the 5th of April. Early evening.

*Event Details*

We are cruising from the UK to Versailles just outside Paris. Once in Versailles we will be meeting up with ClanTT, the French TT Owners Club. They currently have their events team working on several different things, but we hope to have photos in front of the Eiffel tower and a few other "secret" and exclusive photo opportunities. I have no doubt that wherever we drive we are gonna have a good time and be well looked after by our French TT buddies.

We wont be spending all the time in Paris but rest assured, driving there will be safe and well organised, you won't get lost or left behind! :wink: We are going to get central for some 'once in a lifetime' photographic opportunities and trust me, they're not to be missed.

At the end of the first day we have a special three course meal organised at the hotel which is included in the prices below. Alcohol will be extra, but it is a good opportunity for us all to chill out after our days driving and have a drink or two and not have to worry about driving back to the hotel.

*Itinerary*

The Below isnt Exact. Things may change. But i wanted to give everyone an idea of what will take place.

Day 1

Meet at Dover Car Ferry Boarding Area 07.00
Board Ferry 07.30
Drinks and Breakfast on the boat 08:00
Arrival at Calais 10:15 Local Time
Cruise to Versaille on route with a view 10:30 - 14:00
Check Into Hotel and lunch for those who want 14:00-15:30
Meet ClanTT 15:30
Either Cruise along agreed route or Cruise to Photo oppertunity 15:45 -19:00
Arrive back at hotel 19:00
Three Course Dinner at Hotel 20:00
Drinks and BanTTer for the rest of the evening

Day 2

Early Rise for breakfast
Possibly meet ClanTT
Drive to early photo location (possibly for sunrise for great photos and no paris traffic?) 
Scenic Drive to somewhere for lunch
Head back to Calais 
Board Boat 18:10
Arrive in Dover 19:00 (local Time)
Head Home after a great weekend.

*Accommodation*

We are staying at the Novotel in Versailles. It's about 10/15 minutes drive into Paris. There is a bar and a restaurant. Two adults can share a room or single rooms are available. Rooms have air con, TV, Mini Bar and wireless Internet is available for those who cant wait to put their photos from the days driving up for all those left at home to gloat over! :lol: The hotel also has private, secure, underground parking which we have included in the price below.

http://www.novotel.com/gb/hotel-1022-no ... ndex.shtml

*Travel Arrangements*

I am sure there will be some mini cruises organised down to Dover and the details of those will follow later. Once in Dover we are travelling by ferry. The crossing takes about 1 hour and 30 minutes. The boat has a a few restaurants and bars and plenty of places to chill out after the drive to Dover. We aim to be on the 07:45 crossing but we can can get the later/earlier one depending on your views.

The same applies to the return journey. We aim to be on the 18:25 boat back (local time) but can get on an earlier/later boat depending on how we feel.

*Costs - Please Read this section twice!!*

There are three inclusive packages to choose from and we believe PayPal is the best form of payment.

We want to make sure you guys feel protected handing money over to us. PayPal is fully secure and you can claim your money back should you feel the need. But we do need to take payment as soon as possible so we can reserve the best prices. This means booking in advance and preferably now. The later we book the more chances the prices will go up, especially given the exchange rates we're now experiencing. People need to be aware though. If paying via pay pal you need to add another 4 % to the prices below. Those are the charges the receiver gets charged when receiving money on pay pal. For that reason i am also offering a Bacs Payment method. Its entirely up to you.

So I would like payment buy Friday 6th February to try and guarantee the lowest prices possible. Don't forget that with PayPal you can put it on your credit card if necessary to spread the cost. Should there be a delay in booking the prices are subject to change and more than likely will go up. If it gets cheaper we will of course refund any extra, but if you have already sent your money and the prices go up before we have funds from everyone, we are going to have to ask you for the difference before booking. So everyone will benefit if we all cough up now!

I've put a lot of effort into this event and given the financial uncertainty I need your commitment in order to secure this deal. I cannot pay for others out of my own pocket as a short term loan! Sorry!

So in order to save space for your car you need to confirm your interest now...


Single person in their own room *£245* + 4 % if paying via pay pal[/*]
Two people sharing a car and a room *£265* + 4 % if paying via pay pal[/*]
Taking your own car and sharing a room with a friend *£200 each* (presuming you are both driving) + 4 % if paying via pay pal[/*]

These prices include the following:


Return ferry crossing[/*]
Overnight stay in Novotel Hotel, Versailles[/*]
Secure underground car parking at the hotel[/*]
Three course meal at the hotel (drinks not included)[/*]
Buffet Breakfast at the hotel (drinks not included)[/*]
Tour souvenir decals[/*]

*So, Whats Next....*

So next I need confirmation from those who are coming. Please also state if you are bringing a partner or sharing a room. Once i have confirmation from you i will PM you my Pay Pal details.

Let's show our French TTers how good we are!

*Current Confirmed*

1: T7 BNW + 1 (Adam RRS)
2: Rustyintegrale + 1
3: TripleFan + 1
4: Bikers + 1
5: RedScouse +1 
6: RedRocketTT
7: y3putt + 1
8:SimonQS + 1 (AmiTT)
9:TTrev21 + 1
10:TaTTy + 1
11:Was + 1
12:TTSDave + 1
13:
14:
15:

Awaiting Confirmation:

1:SingleTrack (from Brussles!)

*Mini Cruise's*

Below are details of mini cruises taking place on the morning of the 4th down to Dover.

London 
Meet Location: WD6 2AR
Meet Time: 04:15
Attendees: SimonQS, Adam RRS, AmiTT, T7 BNW

Canterbury
Meet Location: CT3 3BJ
Meet Time: 06:00
Attendees: SimonQS, Adam RRS, AmiTT, T7 BNW, Rusty, y3putt, taTTy, Redscouse

Dover:
Meet Location: Ferry Terminal Dover:
Meet Time: 07:15
Anttendees: EVERYONE I HOPE!

*Legal Requirements*

The law in Europe states we will need the following:

Original Driving License
Original V5
Original Insurance
Reflector Jackets one for every passenger in the car
Brake Down triangles (We should already have these)
A GB sticker unless your number plate is the new European style and has GB on it.
Headlamp Adjustment Adhesive Masks for Lights (if not Xenon)
Full set of replacement bulbs

And of course please don't forget your passports!


----------



## triplefan

Ben do we not need your e-mail to send the money to?

PM me please

Andy


----------



## T7 BNW

T7 BNW said:


> Whats Next
> 
> So next I need confirmation from those who are coming. Please also state if you are bringing a partner or sharing a room. Once i have confirmation from you i will PM you my Pay Pal details.


Took me a long time to write all of that!! You gotta read it ALL!! [smiley=book2.gif] :lol:


----------



## triplefan

OK then, we (x2) would like to come...................please

Sharing one room, staying overnight.

You sure you didn't edit the post, I don't remember that being there before :roll:


----------



## T7 BNW

PM sent. 

I did include it in the original post. Although i have edited the post but only to include the bit below it about current confirmed.

Sorry didnt mean to sound snappy about it!


----------



## rustyintegrale

We're definitely in!

cheers

rich


----------



## Hark

Mofos [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## Redscouse

Ben, can i ask, when you say 2 people sharing, is this price the same for a double bed or twin room (if twin rooms are available?)


----------



## mighTy Tee

And this is happening when?


----------



## rustyintegrale

mighTy Tee said:


> And this is happening when?


The weekend of April 4th/5th... :wink:


----------



## Adam RRS

Ok Ben... put me.... dow... oh, you have...

I'll bring Gemma too... my partner

Also, if we pay you via paypal, you have to pay 4% on the money, on 15-20 people, isnt that gonna leave you short?! Just a thought!


----------



## amiTT

Ben, brilliant mate, got me down already 

OK route wise, I shall be popping a few things up shortly to incorporate some "fun" roads as I have done this journey many times in the past...

Guys, to add, TomToms/SatNav are essential if you have one.


----------



## rustyintegrale

Ben, is there any way you can get a rough schedule of events up... :wink: I don't think it's really clear what this trip is about and I took the liberty of adding the date in the heading, hope you don't mind. :wink:

Any chance of a link to the hotel so we can see what we're getting for the money? It's really good that they have private, secure, indoor parking btw... :wink:

We're really looking forward to this and I'll sort out my funds with you shortly.

Nice one Ben!

rich


----------



## T7 BNW

Redscouse said:


> Ben, can i ask, when you say 2 people sharing, is this price the same for a double bed or twin room (if twin rooms are available?)


double and twin room is the same thing basically. (as far as the above goes anyway).



adam RRS said:


> Also, if we pay you via paypal, you have to pay 4% on the money, on 15-20 people, isnt that gonna leave you short?! Just a thought!


Wow well reminded adds. I have now amended the original post to allow Bacs payments. Because if people are paying me via Pay Pal i need you to add 4% to the above prices. Otherwise im gonna get left paying the Pay Pal fee's and ill be short!



rustyintegrale said:


> Ben, is there any way you can get a rough schedule of events up... I don't think it's really clear what this trip is about and I took the liberty of adding the date in the heading, hope you don't mind.
> 
> Any chance of a link to the hotel so we can see what we're getting for the money? It's really good that they have private, secure, indoor parking btw...
> 
> We're really looking forward to this and I'll sort out my funds with you shortly.
> 
> Nice one Ben!


I will get a rough schedule up shortly. I have added the date to the original post now. I have now added a link in the original post to the hotel.

Hope this helps!! Dont forget to add it to your sigs guys, and tell everyone!! This event will be going on the TTOC website too.


----------



## rustyintegrale

Ben, can you put the date in the title? I can't change it as it's your post, but people are asking!

Cheers

rich


----------



## T7 BNW

Date is now in the title!

Guys please have a re-read. Ive had to add 4 % to the prices if you are paying via Pay Pal. Because of their stupid Fee's. Ive also added a Bacs payment option.


----------



## rustyintegrale

T7 BNW said:


> Dont forget to add it to your sigs guys...


Done Ben!

cheers

rich


----------



## T7 BNW

Rusty... Seeing as its Saturday and your home, i guess your gonna spend some time designing me a nice little sig image that revolves around the trip!!! 

Gotta love the cheekyness!  [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Redscouse

Ben, can you check the 1st page and my question please mate. I would invstigate myself but im at work and the link to the hotel wont load


----------



## T7 BNW

T7 BNW said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ben, can i ask, when you say 2 people sharing, is this price the same for a double bed or twin room (if twin rooms are available?)
> 
> 
> 
> double and twin room is the same thing basically. (as far as the above goes anyway).
Click to expand...

On the first page mate.

Cheers.


----------



## amiTT

Does anyone have any requests before I plan the route or saying that, does anyone know any scenic routes we can take?


----------



## T7 BNW

Any drivers who would like to share a room let me know. Others have mentioned they would like to share to cut costs if possible. That's not a problem.

Just let me know and ill let you know the exact price you need to pay each.

Cheers.

Ben


----------



## T7 BNW

Itinerary is now added to the front page. Its not perfect, and if anyone has anywhere specific within in reason they think we should go we are open to routes for the cruising parts.


----------



## 04DTT

Looks a cool trip.Nothing like taking your car to Europe just be careful of the speed limits! As somone who attended the ClanTT annual event last year, they are excellent hosts. A word of advise, show up in time at the desiginated Clan TT meeting points or else be prepared to be left behind


----------



## Wallsendmag

04DTT said:


> Looks a cool trip.Nothing like taking your car to Europe just be careful of the speed limits! As somone who attended the ClanTT annual event last year, they are excellent hosts. A word of advise, show up in time at the desiginated Clan TT meeting points or else be prepared to be left behind


 :roll: :wink:


----------



## Petesy

unfortunately this event clashes with the proposed MOOR TOUR
can't be at them all i guess :roll: 
sounds exciting though


----------



## A3DFU

A faint "maybe"


----------



## VSPURS

I have to say that with a 7am start and a 7pm finish from Calais its going to have to be a 'no' from me unfortunately. I have a 11 week old at home and we were thinking that an overnighter would be ok butto get to Calais for 7am and then not being back till midnight on Sat just won't be possible.

Sorry guys!

:?


----------



## KentishTT

This isn't a grumble, just a question..

Does anyone know why the people who are bringing just 1 car are paying £65 more than the people who are bringing 2 cars (and sharing a room in both cases)?


----------



## T7 BNW

Hi Kentish they are not.

its £200 *EACH* if you are sharing a room and bringing your own car (i.e 2 cars per 1 room)

Remeber if two people driving their own car, but sharing one room we have to pay for the following:

2 X Ferry Crossing
1 X Double bedroom
2 X Parking
2 X Decals.

Where as if its two people sharing one car we only have to pay for the following:

1 x Ferry Crossing
1 X double bedroom
1 X Parking
1 X Decal.

Hence why if you both drive its £200 *each*, where as if only one of you drives its £265 all together.

Hope this explains it.


----------



## Naresh

Ben - do you have a list of those guys who have already confirmed for this trip?


----------



## T7 BNW

Naresh said:


> Ben - do you have a list of those guys who have already confirmed for this trip?


Front page at the bottom.


----------



## KentishTT

T7 BNW said:


> a great explanation.... :wink:


Cheers Ben, I missed the word "each" in your first post


----------



## redrocketTT

Hi Ben
Bognor Regis TT'er reporting in!
Please count me in if still spaces. At the moment i'll be on my own, maybe +1. Will confirm on that asap.
If not, happy to share if it helps with costs.
Regards
RedrocketTT


----------



## Bikerz

*edt*


----------



## T7 BNW

redrocketTT said:


> Hi Ben
> Bognor Regis TT'er reporting in!
> Please count me in if still spaces. At the moment i'll be on my own, maybe +1. Will confirm on that asap.
> If not, happy to share if it helps with costs.
> Regards
> RedrocketTT


Brilliant.

Name added to the list. Have sent you a PM.

Cheers.



Bikerz said:


> YEAHY YEAHY YEAHY!!!!!
> 
> Took my Ex out for a meal today and she wants to come. Please put me down as a defo +1
> 
> Big thanks to Ben and Amt for organising this and a special big thanks to Ben who offered to let me ride shotgun, and as nice as you offer is mate, ive found someone with a nicer figure :wink: , so put me down as a couple please :!:
> 
> YEAHY YEAHY YEAHY


Brilliant news. You also have a PM.


----------



## y3putt

Hi Ben,

Put my name down + 1 for definate ..if any spaces left..

Cheers mate

Mark


----------



## T7 BNW

y3putt said:


> Hi Ben,
> 
> Put my name down + 1 for definate ..if any spaces left..
> 
> Cheers mate
> 
> Mark


Name added to the list and PM sent.

Cheers.


----------



## Bikerz

Anyone going down south on the friday night and staying in a hotel? If so where you al staying?


----------



## T7 BNW

Bikers there is one right next door to me.

The holiday Inn in Borehamwood.

Although you may want to drive further south than that?


----------



## Bikerz

Cheers. l wait and see what others are dong, idealy closer to Dover the, but your not that far away are u? Holiday inns are great (as I can get it free with the amount I stay in on Bussiness on my points  )


----------



## T7 BNW

No prob.

Let me know of any mini cruises being organised and ill update the front page.

Cheers.


----------



## T7 BNW

Guys and Gals.

Could you add the below to your sigs for me! Would help with advertising the Event. The more the merrier after all! If any of you are unsure how to change your sig let me know.



Code:


[url=http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=130495][img]http://i388.photobucket.com/albums/oo330/ben_weinberg/sigs/ENTENTE-CORDIALE4.png[/img][/url]
[color=#FF0000][b][i]Click on above image to become part of the european event of the year![/i] [/b][/color]

Cheers.

Ben


----------



## y3putt

T7 BNW said:


> Guys and Gals.
> 
> Could you add the below to your sigs for me! Would help with advertising the Event. The more the merrier after all! If any of you are unsure how to change your sig let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [url=http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=130495][img]http://i388.photobucket.com/albums/oo330/ben_weinberg/sigs/ENTENTE-CORDIALE4.png[/img][/url]
> [color=#FF0000][b][i]Click on above image to become part of the european event of the year![/i] [/b][/color]
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> Ben


Ben, can you give me instructions how to do this please..

Many thanks

Mark..


----------



## T7 BNW

BY The way

Big thanks to Rusty for designing the new Signature!! Looks great and i have no doubt he will do just a good job on the Tour Decals.

I'm sure by the end of this tour there will be lots more thank yous from me!

Cheers.

Ben


----------



## T7 BNW

y3putt said:


> T7 BNW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys and Gals.
> 
> Could you add the below to your sigs for me! Would help with advertising the Event. The more the merrier after all! If any of you are unsure how to change your sig let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [url=http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=130495][img]http://i388.photobucket.com/albums/oo330/ben_weinberg/sigs/ENTENTE-CORDIALE4.png[/img][/url]
> [color=#FF0000][b][i]Click on above image to become part of the european event of the year![/i] [/b][/color]
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> Ben
> 
> 
> 
> Ben, can you give me instructions how to do this please..
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Mark..
Click to expand...

Mark its the same as your current signature just a different picture.

Copy all that red text above

Click on "User Control Panel" in top right of page (next to 0 New messages)

Then second tab along top says "Profile" Click that

Then second option down says "Edit Signature"

But it will replace your current one so if you dont want to do it i understand! I dont think there is enough room to have both images.

Cheers.


----------



## rustyintegrale

T7 BNW said:


> BY The way
> 
> Big thanks to Rusty for designing the new Signature!! Looks great and i have no doubt he will do just a good job on the Tour Decals.
> 
> I'm sure by the end of this tour there will be lots more thank yous from me!
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> Ben


Nah wurrais mate...

You're gonna be busy sorting it out now... :wink:


----------



## T7 BNW

Amz reminded me to add Legal Requirements to the front page.

This has now been done at the bottom.

Cheers.


----------



## y3putt

T7 BNW said:


> y3putt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T7 BNW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys and Gals.
> 
> Could you add the below to your sigs for me! Would help with advertising the Event. The more the merrier after all! If any of you are unsure how to change your sig let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [url=http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=130495][img]http://i388.photobucket.com/albums/oo330/ben_weinberg/sigs/ENTENTE-CORDIALE4.png[/img][/url]
> [color=#FF0000][b][i]Click on above image to become part of the european event of the year![/i] [/b][/color]
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> Ben
> 
> 
> 
> Ben, can you give me instructions how to do this please..
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Mark..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mark its the same as your current signature just a different picture.
> 
> Copy all that red text above
> 
> Click on "User Control Panel" in top right of page (next to 0 New messages)
> 
> Then second tab along top says "Profile" Click that
> 
> Then second option down says "Edit Signature"
> 
> But it will replace your current one so if you dont want to do it i understand! I dont think there is enough room to have both images.
> 
> Cheers.
Click to expand...

Rich,

All done.. thanks for that mate.. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

I needed to up-date me sig anyway ..so will do it after the trip now.. :wink:

Mark


----------



## amiTT

Signature looks awesome Rich, cheers  Can't wait to see the decals


----------



## rustyintegrale

amiTT said:


> Signature looks awesome Rich, cheers  Can't wait to see the decals


Can't wait to see the route... :wink:

Lots of photo opportunities I hope. I wanna be videoing too...

Who was it at the NYE cruise who had the suction mount?

Will it take one of these..?










Cheers

rich


----------



## amiTT

I am bringing the SLR, need to get me a tripod and some photography lessons pretty quick


----------



## amiTT

have also contacted Steve Schwing for a conversion mounting for a camera on my existing TomTom mount... Could do some interesting in-car shots 

I have a rather small hard drive camcorder...


----------



## Bikerz

Legal requirments - A GB sticker? Didnt know that was law, can i puut in back window to not wreck my paintwork? Oh and where should my triangle be in my TT? Better check its there


----------



## T7 BNW

They wont wreck your paint work.

Neaither will the Tour decal that is going on the side of everyones cars!  Just wait till you see it! Gonna look the nuts!

Cheers

Ben


----------



## amiTT

roll on 4th April


----------



## T7 BNW

Any one else gonna be bringing Two Way Radio's?


----------



## Bikerz

Oh cool. Il get one if I know which one you all have or is compatible (will keep the mrs happy)


----------



## amiTT

Well there seems to be a lot of discussion on PMR radios at the moment, and I think we have all settled with the Motorola T7 although I am yet to get replies... They come in twin packs so go halves with someone... So far, Adam & I, Ben & Rich have paired up for them...


----------



## Bikerz

Ok who wants a partner to pair with?


----------



## triplefan

That'll be me please Bikerz


----------



## VSPURS

I really really don't want to miss this and I'm trying to come up with someway of me going on the trip but doing it as some kind of day trip.

I'm thinking I may be able to to turn back early afternoon and get back late evening but really can't do the full 2 days!

:?


----------



## T7 BNW

And we would love to have you.

The problem is the drive from Calais to Vesaille is about three hours. By the time we get to Versailles its going to be about 14:00. By the time we have done some photos and had some fun driving its going to be 18:00 maybe even 19:00

If you wanted to head back then you could but then it really is turning into a late night for you! IF you come on the weekend trip you don't have any late nights! You'll be back in Dover uk by 19:00 on Sunday and from there your about three hours away from home.

Really want you and your stunning car with us!!! try and work something out mate!!


----------



## rustyintegrale

T7 BNW said:


> The problem is the drive from Calais to Dover is about three hours.


I should think three hours is the least of your worries if you're driving from Calais to Dover. Personally I'd prefer the Chunnel or a ferry but you go your own way mate... :wink:

Cheers

Rich


----------



## T7 BNW

rustyintegrale said:


> T7 BNW said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is the drive from Calais to Dover is about three hours.
> 
> 
> 
> I should think three hours is the least of your worries if you're driving from Calais to Dover. Personally I'd prefer the Chunnel or a ferry but you go your own way mate... :wink:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Rich
Click to expand...

I meant Versaille.

Its been updated!


----------



## VSPURS

My house to Versailles is 417.83 miles, about 7 hours 35 mins

With the crossing right in the middle, I don't think that is all that bad!!

:roll:


----------



## T7 BNW

So doing 1 day trip doesnt look do able with those times?

is there really no chance of getting you to come for the weekend! What about if i offer my sisters services for babysitting!


----------



## Bikerz

T7 BNW said:


> So doing 1 day trip doesnt look do able with those times?
> 
> is there really no chance of getting you to come for the weekend! What about if i offer my sisters services for babysitting!


 :lol: Bens keen even pimping his sister out now


----------



## T7 BNW

VSPURS said:


> My house to Versailles is 417.83 miles, about 7 hours 35 mins
> 
> With the crossing right in the middle, I don't think that is all that bad!!
> 
> :roll:


If you are coming without the kids, then i guess you could come down to Versailles and head back once we have finished the photos. The last boat from Calais to Dover is late so you could make it back. But your not gonna be getting back home till 2am in the morning or something. Man i want that beaut of yours with us!!


----------



## Redscouse

Well i am now paid up, confirmed.... locked and loaded!!!!!! :lol:

Ben....... dont get fleeing the country with my money anytime soon....... ill track you down. I know what to look for! :lol:


----------



## T7 BNW

Redscouse do me a favour likccchhheeee likcchhhhee (in a bad souse accent), bit of free advertising it the mk2 section. Add this to your sig!



Code:


[url=http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=130495][img]http://i388.photobucket.com/albums/oo330/ben_weinberg/sigs/ENTENTE-CORDIALE4.png[/img][/url]
[color=#FF0000][b][i]Click on above image to become part of the european event of the year![/i] [/b][/color]


----------



## VSPURS

When is the latest that I need to confirm as there is a light at the end of the tunnel and I'm hoping it could lead to Paris!?

:roll:


----------



## Bikerz

6th feb i think


----------



## Redscouse

T7 BNW said:


> Redscouse do me a favour likccchhheeee likcchhhhee (in a bad souse accent), bit of free advertising it the mk2 section. Add this to your sig!
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [url=http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=130495][img]http://i388.photobucket.com/albums/oo330/ben_weinberg/sigs/ENTENTE-CORDIALE4.png[/img][/url]
> [color=#FF0000][b][i]Click on above image to become part of the european event of the year![/i] [/b][/color]


I'll do you a deal mate.......... bring your sister with you, and ill borrow her for a bit, ill return her afterwards..... and ill put it in my sig :wink: :wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale

Just seen the list of shit required for driving in France. I wonder how many French drivers carry all that crap... 

It's a good job Adam's coming - he's gonna have to fit a clothes rail in the back... :wink:

Cheers

Rich


----------



## T7 BNW

Adam is now coming as a passenger with me and not in the RRS!

Vspurs i need cleared funds by the 6th of February. So i really need to know a little before then!! Keep moving towards the light if its Paris at the end!!


----------



## amiTT

Just been on the phone to the AA regarding EU breakdown cover...

They are currently running a 30% off for existing members or new members. I have been quoted £14.68 for the 2 days we will be travelling, and that will include the following:

Up to £2,000 cover for 1 trip, including roadside assistance, location and despatch of spare parts, vehicle recovery back to the UK, alternative transport and emergency car hire and accommodation.

I shall be taking it out just incase and for the cost I suggest others do too...


----------



## Bikerz

amiTT said:


> Just been on the phone to the AA regarding EU breakdown cover...
> 
> They are currently running a 30% off for existing members or new members. I have been quoted £14.68 for the 2 days we will be travelling, and that will include the following:
> 
> Up to £2,000 cover for 1 trip, including roadside assistance, location and despatch of spare parts, vehicle recovery back to the UK, alternative transport and emergency car hire and accommodation.
> 
> I shall be taking it out just incase and for the cost I suggest others do too...


My incurance due in march and this was somthing I made a note on to ask for


----------



## redrocketTT

Re EU Breakdown cover
Funnily enough, i got a price from the AA last night via the net and it was £16.31!
i think it's a good idea for peace of mind
Looking forward to the 4th!!


----------



## amiTT

Bikerz said:


> amiTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just been on the phone to the AA regarding EU breakdown cover...
> 
> They are currently running a 30% off for existing members or new members. I have been quoted £14.68 for the 2 days we will be travelling, and that will include the following:
> 
> Up to £2,000 cover for 1 trip, including roadside assistance, location and despatch of spare parts, vehicle recovery back to the UK, alternative transport and emergency car hire and accommodation.
> 
> I shall be taking it out just incase and for the cost I suggest others do too...
> 
> 
> 
> My incurance due in march and this was somthing I made a note on to ask for
Click to expand...

I have just renewed with A-Plan, insurance went from £800 with Admiral to £469 (all mods declared)  I asked about EU cover, they stated they provide 90 days with the policy, and all I need to do i call them about 2 weeks before going to send me a EU Green Card for insurance 

If I dont get the Green Card on time, my policy documents would be enough, but the Green Card is easier in case of making a claim...


----------



## Bikerz

Cheers for that info, il give them a call. im with Admiral at the moment so I hope I get that sort of reduction with them too


----------



## GreekTT

I am with Admiral a year now and renewing my policy now. I have been quoted £440 but I haven't declared any mods yet.

How much do you reckon the premium will increase with my mods?
I have a body kit, alloys, K&N cone filter and end of month am getting remapped and Forge DV.

Any ideas? amiTT?

Thanks,
Chris.


----------



## Redscouse

Lets not turn this thread into a 'How cheap can i get my insurance' thread :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale

I've just been looking for this safety kit bollocks online (I feel like a member of the Caravan Club :? ) and I can't find a kit. The AA have sold out and Green Flag (who will do my cover) don't appear to sell a tartan rug or pillows or a lovely hi-vis jacket... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## triplefan

As they would only be loaners, I should be able to get as many Hi-Vis vests as are needed (if vests are OK and you don't mind the company logo on the back) just keep me posted in time to get them


----------



## T7 BNW

Brilliant!! Bikes could i borrow two please? I will ensure you get them back at the end of the tour.

Thanks mate!


----------



## rustyintegrale

triplefan said:


> I should be able to get as many Hi-Vis vests as are needed (if vests are OK and you don't mind the company logo on the back...


And you work for?









Cheers

rich


----------



## triplefan

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale

triplefan said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Brilliant! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## T7 BNW

Hold on!!!

Your not serious are you Triplefan?? Those police jackets would be soo perfect you have NO idea!!!

Are you a policeman?


----------



## rustyintegrale

T7 BNW said:


> Hold on!!!
> 
> Your not serious are you Triplefan?? Those police jackets would be soo perfect you have NO idea!!!
> 
> Are you a policeman?


I'll make the decals accordingly... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## T7 BNW

I don't think he was serious. Very funny either way.


----------



## rustyintegrale

T7 BNW said:


> I don't think he was serious. Very funny either way.


The timing was superb. Fecking hilarious... :lol: :lol: :lol:

Sorry I forgot we were all 12... :roll:


----------



## amiTT

language guys, dont want the thread getting locked!


----------



## T7 BNW

Im sure rich will be along to edit that any minute!!

By the way. You have to sign up to see their forum, but here is the French Clan TT's post regarding our Event. It was only posted today but looks like they are going to have a good turn out!!

http://www.clan-tt.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=16771


----------



## Bikerz

Hes a Biker so I dont think he will be stopping anyone from speeding as long as its in teh right place :lol:

I didnt think u could wear polcie jackets as its an offence to pretend to be one :?:

I can also get a few yellow jeckets / Coats so il put a few in the boot too.


----------



## rustyintegrale

rustyintegrale said:


> T7 BNW said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think he was serious. Very funny either way.
> 
> 
> 
> The timing was fucking superb. Fucking hilarious... :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## T7 BNW

Rich, It was more of a removal than an edit that i thought maybe best!

please lets not get this locked!


----------



## amiTT

Just trying to finish off the maps, there are absolutely NO Shell petrol stations on route until we get to Versailles, now this may be all good for RedScouse with his TDI but not for us MK1ers... everyone ok with diverting off the motorway here and there for designated rest stops?


----------



## Bikerz

Depends on how far, as we cruising alot 95 ron should be alright shouldnt it? (yet to put it in my mapped 225 so dont know)


----------



## rustyintegrale

amiTT said:


> Just trying to finish off the maps, there are absolutely NO Shell petrol stations on route until we get to Versailles, now this may be all good for RedScouse with his TDI but not for us MK1ers... everyone ok with diverting off the motorway here and there for designated rest stops?


Are we doing any toll roads en route? Do we know what the toll machines take or are they gonna be manned?

Also make sure nobody has a radar detector in their car. I got heavily fined for having one even though it was not on and I was stationery at a rest area. They confiscated it too!

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Bikerz

No road angles? Do they work over there? are they illegal over there?


----------



## T7 BNW

Not sure if any of you have signed up to the Clan TT website but the post has been up for less than 24 hours and we have 10 French TTiers joining us! They hope to get that number even bigger in the next few weeks. If all goes well and we have 20 UK TT's and 20 french TT's then the event is gonna be great!

Fingers crossed guys! Still waiting for a few more sign ups! Lets not forget February the 6th i need cleared funds to pay for everything.


----------



## redrocketTT

Toll roads? :!: 
Hadn't factored these in. i had assumed we would be cruising via other roads :?: 
Will go with the flow, but if we are using them, any idea how much they will be :?:


----------



## VSPURS

Wow 40 TT's in one place and in Paris will be amazing!

 8)


----------



## T7 BNW

We are talking about 3 euro's or something! and maybe 2/3 in total! So dont panic!

Vspurs, you gotta make this man!!

Cheers!


----------



## VSPURS

T7 BNW said:


> We are talking about 3 euro's or something! and maybe 2/3 in total! So dont panic!
> 
> Vspurs, you gotta make this man!!
> 
> Cheers!


Still working on it!!!

[smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## T7 BNW

VSPURS said:


> T7 BNW said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about 3 euro's or something! and maybe 2/3 in total! So dont panic!
> 
> Vspurs, you gotta make this man!!
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> Still working on it!!!
> 
> [smiley=gossip.gif]
Click to expand...

Im thinking about putting your name on the list.... Just so you can have a look at how it looks.....  Why does that ring some bells?


----------



## rustyintegrale

T7 BNW said:


> We are talking about 3 euro's or something! and maybe 2/3 in total! So dont panic!
> 
> Vspurs, you gotta make this man!!
> 
> Cheers!


It's not the cost, it's what coins/notes we might need! :roll:


----------



## T7 BNW

Ive added a few people I am awaiting confirmation from on the front page. Just below the current list.


----------



## SimonQS

rustyintegrale said:


> T7 BNW said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about 3 euro's or something! and maybe 2/3 in total! So dont panic!
> 
> Vspurs, you gotta make this man!!
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> It's not the cost, it's what coins/notes we might need! :roll:
Click to expand...

The unmaned toll gates take cards :wink:


----------



## SimonQS

I see my name is on the list :roll: :wink:


----------



## T7 BNW

SimonQS said:


> I see my name is on the list :roll: :wink:


Couldn'T resist! Your one of the boys, you where always coming!!


----------



## sTTranger

hi, i recently joined and would like to put my name down for the french tour. Payment will follow in about a week.

Dave


----------



## T7 BNW

Thats great news! I have sent you a PM.

Your name has been added to the list.

Cheers.

Ben


----------



## Redscouse

TTSDave said:


> hi, i recently joined and would like to put my name down for the french tour. Payment will follow in about a week.
> 
> Dave


Nice one Dave, welcome to the club and hopefully the French Tour  

Ben....... i will be seeing Vspurs on 24th Jan at the North West Coastal meet, so if he isnt confirmed by then mate, ill do my best to convince him


----------



## Bikerz

OK

Im in all paid up for Ellen and Me!

I put Bikerz Sheldon on transaction Ben so you know its me


----------



## y3putt

Thats me all paid up also...

Roll on the 4th June...can,t wait.. 

You was thinking about replying saying I had the wrong date..didn,t ya...go on ...admit it.. :lol: :lol:

Mark


----------



## rustyintegrale

y3putt said:


> You was thinking about replying saying I had the wrong date..didn,t ya...go on ...admit it.. :lol: :lol:
> 
> Mark


Nope, I was thinking great, he's got the date wrong so we can go there, check in as you and you'll pick up the tab... 

happy days 

Cheers

Rich


----------



## T7 BNW

I dont think V Spurs need much Coaxing. He WANTS to come.. I know he does... I know he will manage to sort something out!


----------



## y3putt

Hey Ben/Guys...

Might be important..will need confirming...BUT

Just been told its compulsory to have a Fire Extinguisher when driving in France..!!

Could someone confirm this please ..???

Mark.


----------



## triplefan

"Headlamp Adjustment Adhesive Masks for Lights (if not Xenon)"

Does that mean those with xenons don't need to do anything? [smiley=stupid.gif]


----------



## T7 BNW

y3putt said:


> Hey Ben/Guys...
> 
> Might be important..will need confirming...BUT
> 
> Just been told its compulsory to have a Fire Extinguisher when driving in France..!!
> 
> Could someone confirm this please ..???
> 
> Mark.


I will check this with the french guys and come back to you.

Just so everyone is aware we have had some new additions who are yet to post, but have sent me PM's. I have added their names to the list on the front page.



triplefan said:


> "Headlamp Adjustment Adhesive Masks for Lights (if not Xenon)"
> 
> Does that mean those with xenons don't need to do anything? [smiley=stupid.gif]


Thats right as i beleive we have a switch somewhere in the lamp (Amz will let us know exactly where) that switches to euro.


----------



## Redscouse

Would be fantastic if we could get those 5 maybes onto the confirmed list. 17 TTs rolling in convoy through France, will be a head turner for sure


----------



## triplefan

Unfortunately Gregory is both definite and maybe

Not many Mk2s are there? Can't you rustle up some more [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## redrocketTT

Hi guys
Re the headlamp adjustment for Xenons.
i went to France last year and the Audi manual actually shows you how to do it(One of the few things :!: )
The NS headlamp is a bit fiddly because of the battery, but there is a little switch you flick.
Roll on the 4th


----------



## T7 BNW

triplefan said:


> Unfortunately Gregory is both definite and maybe
> 
> Not many Mk2s are there? Can't you rustle up some more [smiley=whip.gif]


Yeah i would like some more MK2's too. NOt sure why we dont have as many!


----------



## amiTT

For all those MK1s with Xenon lights:

http://www.wak-tt.com/mods/changingligh ... lights.htm

Courtesy of the ModFather himself...Due to the time we get into france etc, we will not need to change them over until we get to Versailles unless of course people would like to run all the way down the motorway with their lights on?

I am running DRLs so no need for the xenons to spoil that


----------



## Bikerz

IL do mine before I leave home. WIll the police stop me for them on way down? (If i drive down night b4?)


----------



## T7 BNW

Id just wait and do it when we all do it on the boat!

I should also let you know ive managed to wangle breakfast as well as dinner out of the hotel, included in our package price!


----------



## Redscouse

Silly question for some, but ive never drove abroad myself before, so what im wanting to know is.......

Will i have to get my insurance to cover me for the 2 days?


----------



## T7 BNW

You should double check, but most insurance will cover you in Europe.


----------



## Bikerz

Any news on this Fire Extinsuisher issue?


----------



## T7 BNW

Yep.

You do not need a fire extinguisher!

Hope that helps.


----------



## Redscouse

I will have my FIRE WARDEN Orange high-vis on anyway :lol: :lol:

Just checked my insurance and yes im covered, also stated when im going so im all good to go now


----------



## VSPURS

I've just noticed that the TTOC are looking for an events co-ordinator!

I formally nominate Ben!!!

Congratulations!


----------



## taTTy

Ben,
You have funds ............ at least I hope you have.

I read on the interweb that "if you fail to render assistance in the event of a fire or take necessary precautions to prevent a fire from escalating is an offence" ..... I guess after 3 hours in the car at my age I'll have all the assisatnce anyone needs to help put out a fire :lol:

Wife and I look forward to meeting you all on the 4th ... just hope my fairly standard 225 doesn't let the show down


----------



## T7 BNW

taTTy said:


> Ben,
> You have funds ............ at least I hope you have.
> 
> I read on the interweb that "if you fail to render assistance in the event of a fire or take necessary precautions to prevent a fire from escalating is an offence" ..... I guess after 3 hours in the car at my age I'll have all the assisatnce anyone needs to help put out a fire :lol:
> 
> Wife and I look forward to meeting you all on the 4th ... just hope my fairly standard 225 doesn't let the show down


Firstly funds received. Thank you.

Secondly dont be silly. No TT would let the show down. They look stunning as normal!


----------



## amiTT

OK guys, just to clear a few questions up with definitive answers...

*Headlamp Adjustment:* It is advisable to adjust it either before we get on the ferry, when we come off the ferry or even in Versailles. By the time we get off the ferry it will be daylight anyway so no need for headlights on the run down to Versailles. We can change them on the boat, but I would rather be relaxing with a nice coffee and maybe some breakfast...

*Fire Extinguishers:* These are not a legal requirement according to the AA so not to worry!

*Insurance:* Most fully comprehensive insurance policies cover European driving. It is advisable to inform your insurance company before hand (at least 1 month, although I was quoted 2 weeks from A-Plan). This way they can send out any relevent documentation to prove you are fully comprehensively insured to drive your vehicle through France. Most policies will have it printed on the insurance documentation...

Hope this helps guys!

Also, back to the post I popped up earlier. No Shell stations all the way to Versailles. There is one just in Calais, which I will add to the route and about 10 in and around Versailles. Between the two is about 340 miles, so we could do a "splash and dash" in a station midway with whatever super unleaded we can find?


----------



## taTTy

Amit,
How about carry empty fuel can (not allowed full ones on ferry) fill these up and top up cars in Calais. Should be more than enough to then get us to Versailles. Then repeat before return journey to Calais, empty cans into tank before filling up before return crossing.

Cans are only a fiver if not already got one

I got a Vagcheck remap based on Shell V-power ... not used anything else since so don't know what the effect would be

R's
Terry


----------



## T7 BNW

You cant fit much petrol in those small green platic things! Those are the ones that are £5. You wont feel much difference from filling up one tank of non V Power. Doesnt Europe have higher octane anyway petrol anyway? I would rather use some of the 101 octane stuff if we can get it!


----------



## SimonQS

T7 BNW said:


> You cant fit much petrol in those small green platic things! Those are the ones that are £5. You wont feel much difference from filling up one tank of non V Power. Doesnt Europe have higher octane anyway petrol anyway? I would rather use some of the 101 octane stuff if we can get it!


V power is constant from country to country except Germany which is 100 ron 8)


----------



## T7 BNW

Simon, need some info from you. I Pm'd you.


----------



## amiTT

Right, with the help of our french friends, we will be taking the A16 from Calais to Versailles. The route will look something like this:










I shall post up more detailled directions shortly...

By the way, i got my calculations wrong, 302km, not miles, so fill up with Shell at Calais followed by Shell in versailles


----------



## SimonQS

T7 BNW said:


> Simon, need some info from you. I Pm'd you.


You have PM :wink: I am now formally coming!!!


----------



## T7 BNW

Ok everyone. Plenty of time for this, but wanted to wet your tastebuds. Here is the dinner menu for the three course meal we will be having on the Saturday evening.

*Choice of Starters*
Tomatoe and mozzarella salad
Vegetable s Salad/Plate
Chicken liver pate
Novotel salad (emmental-ham-salad)
Tzaziki (cucumber salad)
Salmon with anet (Not sure what this is)
Antipasti salad

*Choice of Main Courses*
Pork with prunes and garden vegetables
Turkey with mushroom sauce, green beans
Grilled pork chop with Evil sauce(thats the exact translation! it means hot with mustard in it), fried potatoes
Salmon, basmati rice , white butter
Chicken and its juice, different vegetables
Steak (from the flank), béarnaise sauce , gratin of potatoes
Panga (fish) with its sauce, polenta (A golden-yellow Italian cornmeal made from ground maize, and also the name given to the savoury cornmeal porridge that's made from it)

*Choice of Dessert*
Fruit salad
Feuillantine (not sure what this is)
Raspberries cake
Apple pie
Tiramasu
Panacotta with straw/raspberries sauce 
Semolina cake with caramel


----------



## amiTT

Novotel salad 
Steak (from the flank), béarnaise sauce , gratin of potatoes
Apple pie or Tiramasu or both 

Should do nicely for me


----------



## T7 BNW

Yeah i am going for

Chicken Liver Pate
Steak (from the flank of course!! (i think this means grill!))
And maybe a little bit of Apple pie for desert!!!

Is it only me who feels like a kid at Christmas??? I just cant wait for April 4th!!


----------



## Bikerz

You two are so childish.................

Yeah me too :lol: , Cant wait and havent decided what I want to eat yet


----------



## taTTy

Seeing the route and the menu is not good !

Still gotta wait over 2 months

At least when I got excited about Christmas as a kid it was only with a couple of weeks to go.

What's the deadline for choosing meal .... I just know that if I choose chicken now, I'll forget and end up having chicken three nights in a row :lol:

Starting to get things together .... just had delivery of my 2 hi-vis vests off ebay for less that £4 .... how sad is that

Great job by the way with all involved in the organisation of all this ... any news of anyone else joining us

Regards,
Terry


----------



## T7 BNW

Not sure on deadline, but don't worry, i have no doubt it wont be until a couple of weeks before. If even that! No news on any others yet, hoping some people are leaving it last minute.... maybe to see who else is coming (silly idea because if they are all doing that then no one will end up putting their names down!!). Still waiting for money from only 2 people. Both of those two people are mates of mine (Rusty and Amz) and i know they are going to be paying by the deadline. So one good thing is everyone (in fact except for GRE608Y and TTS Dave) has now paid and confirmed!!

I REALLY REALLY WOULD like to take 15 of us in total. I am hoping Vspurs is going to pull one out of the hat and end up coming with. That would take our total cars to 14.

It would also be nice to have a TTOC Committee member there, but i cant give Nem any grief again. He came to our last meet with last minute notice!! So i am waiting for Cam V6 to pluck up the courage to say he wants to come! That would take us to our magic number of 15.

Singletrack a member from Brussels also showed some interest in meeting us at Calais and coming for the rest of the Trip. I have sent him a PM and i am waiting to here back. Would be great to have him.

Ive sent a lot of PM's over the last two weeks to try and get these numbers up a little but Ive run out of people to PM.

The french guys are looking good to. So far on their confirmed list they have about 12, with another three waiting to confirm. I think they may have some late joiners to! (hopefully!).

Anyway, even with 12 of us i have no doubt we will have a blast!!

Thanks for all the comments guys, and don't forget this event would be nothing without you!! So thanks to all of you for making the organising as easy as possible!

Ben


----------



## A3DFU

well, it's still a toss ,,,,,


----------



## T7 BNW

Well.... We would love to have you on board. I'm sure we will get even more looks with your car in the pack! Don'T forget need confirmation and cleared funds by the 6th of Feb.

My fingers are crossed!!

P.s Ive had some requests from the french TT boys for some TTOC car badges. Any chance i could take them some? In fact even better... Maybe you should take them!

Ben


----------



## Redscouse

Ive still got my TTOC badge which one of them could have........... might have to trade it with something though :lol:


----------



## Adam RRS

Ben,

Is it worth asking Nick/Nem to donate some TTOC badges to take with? Especially if none of the committee can make it... would be a nice gesture if they could?


----------



## amiTT

Thats a very good idea, maybe some window stickers too?

Just realised I have a TTOC badge I wouldn't mind trading for a ClanTT window sticker if they have one? Iceman (David) any comment?


----------



## T7 BNW

Adam RRS said:


> Ben,
> 
> Is it worth asking Nick/Nem to donate some TTOC badges to take with? Especially if none of the committee can make it... would be a nice gesture if they could?


Well i think you just have. So lets wait and see!


----------



## A3DFU

T7 BNW said:


> Well.... We would love to have you on board. I'm sure we will get even more looks with your car in the pack! Don'T forget need confirmation and cleared funds by the 6th of Feb.
> 
> My fingers are crossed!!
> 
> Ben


Sorry Ben, I can't do this (commit that soon)
If I should come, it will be a last minute decission but I would also stay for a couple of days longer front and back end of the meet, sorting my own x-ing and accommodation. But I would meet you lot over there for your "do".
That's my plan so far, but it depends on lloads of parameters (work is only one of them ,,,)

Sorry, I can't oblige with any commitment atm ,,,,


----------



## redrocketTT

Hi guys
Is it the 4th yet :?: 
Assuming most/everyone's coming down the M26 to Dover, what's the consensus on meeting just outside Dover at a service station or something :?: If someone has already suggested this, then sozz  
We can then all roll into Dover Docks together 8) 8)

David


----------



## T7 BNW

David where are you coming from?

Amit, my self and Simon QS will probably be meeting somewhere north/west London ish before getting on the M25 and heading down the M6/M20 towards Dover. Not sure if Rusty will want to me us as he will be going other way round the M25

If you want we can arrange to meet somewhere such as here. Then we could meet rusty there too. Its going to be early though!

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source= ... 16&iwloc=F


----------



## Redscouse

Think me and my mate will be staying at a Travelodge the night before due to me coming from the Midlands, dont fancy the long long drive in the very very early hours lol.

Not sure which Travelodge. Theres a few but we will be booking it soon


----------



## SimonQS

Redscouse said:


> Think me and my mate will be staying at a Travelodge the night before due to me coming from the Midlands, dont fancy the long long drive in the very very early hours lol.
> 
> Not sure which Travelodge. Theres a few but we will be booking it soon


There is one in Ashford, 20 mins from the dock and I have booked this before about £35! :wink:

WE should all meet up at the parking area on the entrance to the ferry terminal.


----------



## Bikerz

Work are sending me to Italy for next 2 weeks and hireing a car, so should get some practice driving on teh wrong side of the road!


----------



## triplefan

Overtaking without a passenger is "interesting"


----------



## taTTy

Bikerz,
If your hiring you'll have lhd car ... double whammy ! That's gonna feel well wierd


----------



## triplefan

Feels much more natural than taking a RHD abroad, you just gotta get used to changing gear with your right hand.


----------



## taTTy

triplefan said:


> you just gotta get used to changing gear with your right hand.


Might as well sit on my head and stear with my feet :lol:


----------



## redrocketTT

Hi Ben
I'm coming from Bognor Regis, so i'll be coming up past Gatwick, round the Mobile roadblock(25) then down the M20.
Simon's idea to meet just o/s the terminal sounds good.
Plenty of time to sort something yet.
David


----------



## T7 BNW

Red

If you going to be local we may aswell all drive down to Dover together! Make the most of it and all


----------



## triplefan

We'll be coming around the M25 and over the bridge, maybe we could meet up on the south side? Think there is a big area to the left as you come through the tolls.


----------



## T7 BNW

I think thats a great idea!

Let me see if i can find the spot on google maps.


----------



## T7 BNW

Thinking about it. At that time of the morning are we not better of driving straight through central London?

Here is where you mean.

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&sourc ... 3&t=h&z=17


----------



## triplefan

No, the bridge is at Dartford on the M25


----------



## T7 BNW

LOL

that link is of the bridge in dartford!! Zoom out.


----------



## Bikerz

taTTy said:


> Bikerz,
> If your hiring you'll have lhd car ... double whammy ! That's gonna feel well wierd


Oh yeah never even thourght of that. :roll: :lol:


----------



## y3putt

Just to let you know guys... Being local to the area..

That the nearest and only Shell garage on your way to Dover is at Faversham...

When coming down the M2 towards the A2 (Dover)..

Take the Faversham turn off, when you come into Faversham turn right (signposted A2) follow the road for about half a mile and the Shell garage is on your left.. when leaving the garage turn left, follow the road and it takes you back onto the A2 towards Dover...

If you are coming down the M20.. you will have to divert to Ashford for a Shell garage..

Hope this helps

Mark.


----------



## taTTy

Cheers Mark,
How far is Faversham from Dover.

The route plan on page 10 suggests we all fill up with Shell in Calias. Guess if it's still a way to go may be a need to divert before the crossing.

Think I should be okay on a full tank from Suffolk


----------



## triplefan

Anyone with TomTom can get POIs from here http://www.pocketgpsworld.com/modules.php?name=POIs

Doesn't specifically list V power, just all Shell stations

Available for other makes using CSV files


----------



## y3putt

taTTy said:


> Cheers Mark,
> How far is Faversham from Dover.
> 
> The route plan on page 10 suggests we all fill up with Shell in Calias. Guess if it's still a way to go may be a need to divert before the crossing.
> 
> Think I should be okay on a full tank from Suffolk


Hi Mate,

Faversham is about 18 miles from Dover...straight run up the dual carriageway (A2)...takes about 25mins max

Mark


----------



## T7 BNW

OK Guys.

Just a quickie.

I currently have cleared funds from the following people:

T7 BNW + Adam TTR
AmiTT 
Rustyintegrale
Bikerz
TaTTy
Y3PUTT
RedRocket
RedScouse
TripleFan.

I havent heard back from: 
GRE608Y
TTSDave

I am hoping to hear from either of the two above, but have sent them a couple of PM's and haven't heard back 

Anyway, I have been moving into a new flat and don't have proper Internet access for a week or two, so will be popping by to check on things. Adam and Amitt both have my mobile number so if anyone needs to contact me urgently, you can PM them for it.

Hope everyone is still looking forward to this!!

Dont forget everyone else, you only have a few days left to decide you wanna come so dont miss out!

Vspurs?? Was???.......


----------



## triplefan

Getting in the swing of things...........................been eating Camembert all week :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale

triplefan said:


> Getting in the swing of things...........................been eating Camembert all week :lol:


Get yourself enough back bacon to make a bacon sandwich - at least four rashers, grill it until the fat is crispy, chop it up, place between two slices of lightly toasted brown bread, chop a good lump of camembert up and place in sandwich. Put in the microwave for about 45 seconds on full power, slice half an avocado then when the micro pings, add it to the sandwich. Let it rest for a minute, then enjoy...

You'll come in your pants... 

Add tomato if you fancy it...

cheers

rich


----------



## amiTT

Just a quick question, do we have any members attending who are comfortable with things like roadside coilpack changes etc, or am I the only one?

I am going to bring a small tool kit just incase which will allow for most minor things at roadside including MAF cleaning, coil pack changing, wheel changing etc. I won't however be bringing any parts as I no longer have any since selling the car...

Cheers
Amit


----------



## triplefan

Started my working life as an apprentice in a Vauxhall garage, spent most of my time as a commercial vehicle mechanic, so diesels only, but not afraid to get stuck in.

Anybody lucky enough to have me work on their car will be quids-in, cos I've always got bits left over :lol:


----------



## triplefan

rustyintegrale said:


> triplefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Getting in the swing of things...........................been eating Camembert all week :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Get yourself enough back bacon to make a bacon sandwich - at least four rashers, grill it until the fat is crispy, chop it up, place between two slices of lightly toasted brown bread, chop a good lump of camembert up and place in sandwich. Put in the microwave for about 45 seconds on full power, slice half an avocado then when the micro pings, add it to the sandwich. Let it rest for a minute, then enjoy...
> 
> You'll come in your pants...
> 
> Add tomato if you fancy it...
> 
> cheers
> 
> rich
Click to expand...

That sounds like breakfast next Saturday


----------



## rustyintegrale

triplefan said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> triplefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Getting in the swing of things...........................been eating Camembert all week :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Get yourself enough back bacon to make a bacon sandwich - at least four rashers, grill it until the fat is crispy, chop it up, place between two slices of lightly toasted brown bread, chop a good lump of camembert up and place in sandwich. Put in the microwave for about 45 seconds on full power, slice half an avocado then when the micro pings, add it to the sandwich. Let it rest for a minute, then enjoy...
> 
> You'll come in your pants...
> 
> Add tomato if you fancy it...
> 
> cheers
> 
> rich
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds like breakfast next Saturday
Click to expand...

You can dry fry the bacon instead of grilling if you like. I do that but you need to keep an eye on it... :wink:

NO KETCHUP!


----------



## VSPURS

T7 BNW said:


> OK Guys.
> 
> Just a quickie.
> 
> I currently have cleared funds from the following people:
> 
> T7 BNW + Adam TTR
> AmiTT
> Rustyintegrale
> Bikerz
> TaTTy
> Y3PUTT
> RedRocket
> RedScouse
> TripleFan.
> 
> I havent heard back from:
> GRE608Y
> TTSDave
> 
> I am hoping to hear from either of the two above, but have sent them a couple of PM's and haven't heard back
> 
> Anyway, I have been moving into a new flat and don't have proper Internet access for a week or two, so will be popping by to check on things. Adam and Amitt both have my mobile number so if anyone needs to contact me urgently, you can PM them for it.
> 
> Hope everyone is still looking forward to this!!
> 
> Dont forget everyone else, you only have a few days left to decide you wanna come so dont miss out!
> 
> Vspurs?? Was???.......


Its not that I don't want to come, cos I do, I think that it would be an amazing tour, but its just that its virtually 3 days with a very early start and a very late finish.

Its just not possible! Sorry guys!


----------



## Bikerz

amiTT said:


> Just a quick question, do we have any members attending who are comfortable with things like roadside coilpack changes etc, or am I the only one?
> 
> I am going to bring a small tool kit just incase which will allow for most minor things at roadside including MAF cleaning, coil pack changing, wheel changing etc. I won't however be bringing any parts as I no longer have any since selling the car...
> 
> Cheers
> Amit


Il be bringing 3 spare coilpacks, and jump leads (They always in my car) along with the usual spare wheel stuff. Used to work for Phaseone Racing (Yamaha Endurance Race team - R1's) So pretty good at that sort of thing, tho these slow things called cars.............. :lol:


----------



## SimonQS

T7 BNW said:


> OK Guys.
> 
> Just a quickie.
> 
> I currently have cleared funds from the following people:
> 
> T7 BNW + Adam TTR
> AmiTT
> Rustyintegrale
> Bikerz
> TaTTy
> Y3PUTT
> RedRocket
> RedScouse
> TripleFan.
> 
> I havent heard back from:
> GRE608Y
> TTSDave
> 
> I am hoping to hear from either of the two above, but have sent them a couple of PM's and haven't heard back
> 
> Anyway, I have been moving into a new flat and don't have proper Internet access for a week or two, so will be popping by to check on things. Adam and Amitt both have my mobile number so if anyone needs to contact me urgently, you can PM them for it.
> 
> Hope everyone is still looking forward to this!!
> 
> Dont forget everyone else, you only have a few days left to decide you wanna come so dont miss out!
> 
> Vspurs?? Was???.......


Ben

Money is on its way!


----------



## T7 BNW

Simon.

i didnt include you in the above post as i had no doubt the money was on its way!


----------



## SimonQS

Has anyone spoke to Nick about organising a write up and photography for this trip for the club mag?


----------



## ttrev21

Ben

Very interested in your trip to france but have only just joined owners club and don`t have membership number yet .

Does that matter

Trevor


----------



## Adam RRS

not at all Trevor, we'd be please to meet you and have you convoy with us!


----------



## T7 BNW

ttrev21 said:


> Ben
> 
> Very interested in your trip to france but have only just joined owners club and don`t have membership number yet .
> 
> Does that matter
> 
> Trevor


Hi Trevor.

As Adam said above, no problem at all that your not yet a TTOC member. I still have space left but will need cleared funds in my account by Friday. If you want to call me to discuss it let me know and i can send you my contact details.

Otherwise if you PM me with

Your Full Name
Passengers Full Name (if applicable)
License Plate
Single/Double/Twin Bedroom

I will reply with the exact amount that needs to be paid and my bank details.

I hope to hear from you.

Ben


----------



## ttrev21

Ben

Please can you send me your contact details

Thanks

Trevor


----------



## T7 BNW

Hi mate

I sent you a PM,

at the top of the page it should say (1 New message)

My phone number is in the message.

Bene


----------



## T7 BNW

ttrev21 is now onboard and paid up!!


----------



## rustyintegrale

So how many now Ben? I'm thinking of allowing for a few extras on the decal front...

Is everyone aware that they need to buy these? :roll:

I'm thinking bonnet, 2 x doors and something for the boot based on the sig strip stuff. Been very busy so the design is not done or confirmed yet...

cheers

Rich


----------



## T7 BNW

Rich,

People don't have to buy these. Unless they turn out to be much more than i expected, they are included in the price quoted. I will sort that out with you. Can you get me a quote for the printing? If not i'm sure one of my local boys can do it i will just need to get them a PSD or equivalent file.

Unfortunately i haven't heard back from TTSDave or GRE680Y, so they look like no shows. I believe we currently stand on 11 cars.


----------



## rustyintegrale

T7 BNW said:


> Rich,
> 
> People don't have to buy these. Unless they turn out to be much more than i expected, they are included in the price quoted. I will sort that out with you. Can you get me a quote for the printing? If not i'm sure one of my local boys can do it i will just need to get them a PSD or equivalent file.
> 
> Unfortunately i haven't heard back from TTSDave or GRE680Y, so they look like no shows. I believe we currently stand on 11 cars.


Okay, that's fine, but i'd prefer to deal with whoever prints them myself. I have strict quality control and standards to match... 8)


----------



## T7 BNW

Perfect. makes my life easier too!!

Will you get me a price and try and keep the costs down !! I dont want to have to ask people for more money to cover this.


----------



## rustyintegrale

T7 BNW said:


> Perfect. makes my life easier too!!
> 
> Will you get me a price and try and keep the costs down !! I dont want to have to ask people for more money to cover this.


How much did you budget for per set?


----------



## rustyintegrale

T7 BNW said:


> Perfect. makes my life easier too!!
> 
> Will you get me a price and try and keep the costs down !! I dont want to have to ask people for more money to cover this.


How much did you budget for per set?


----------



## y3putt

rustyintegrale said:


> How much did you budget for per set?


Heard you the first time.!! :lol:


----------



## T7 BNW

Was is now on board!!!! Very Very pleased by this!!


----------



## Bikerz

GREAT!!!!

Il start a list of jobs I want done! While I sleep work ok with you Was? :lol: :lol:


----------



## T7 BNW

TTSDave is now confirmed and on board!!!! numbers are picking up!


----------



## Redscouse

Brilliant, numbers getting better


----------



## T7 BNW

GRE680Y has today been in touch. He has confirmed he still wants to come, but he really wants to come with a passenger to keep costs down.

If anyone wants to come as a passenger will they let me know ASAP!!


----------



## Icemanfr

Hi there

Great to see how much interest there is for this meeTTing  
I'm really happy Was will be there too :wink:

I'm still working on some points of the week-ens but you got most of the ideas anyway
I really hope you will like all we're organizing...

Regards from France

David

PS: don't forget to get me a present before coming :lol:


----------



## T7 BNW

ok.

I can now extend this offer by two weeks. If there are any more people who are interested in coming then let me know!!


----------



## Bikerz

Any company that does breakdown cover for euorpe for a few days or even just seperatly? My company want £120a year to add to my policey!!!!! :lol:


----------



## taTTy

My insurance expires in 7 days so will be looking into this myself.
Currently with Admiral and last year took out seperate breakdown cover with Insurance Choice ... found them through one of those comparison sites. Last year I just had UK cover (no homestart). To renew like for like this year have been quoted £29, to extend to their gold cover so have European fad all the frills for the year is £64.

That's my starting point but will looking to get that down. It's a little better than your bolt on £120 !


----------



## T7 BNW

I bank with barclays and get free European road side assitance.


----------



## amiTT

The AA do this for about £15 for the duration of the trip


----------



## y3putt

T7 BNW said:


> I bank with barclays and get free European road side assitance.


Tell me more about this!!!!

I Bank with Barclays...

Mark...


----------



## T7 BNW

lol i dont work for them! your better off phoning them and asking them.


----------



## T7 BNW

OK Ladies and Gentleman.

I now need confirmation regarding your passengers names. I was going to post up all the names of drivers and passengers here but thought some of you may not appreciate having your full name disclosed. Please can EVERYONE (even if your a passenger) PM me with your exact name as it appears on your passport and your passengers name as it appears on passport.

I know most of you have given me this already, but i want to double check my spellings etc. I would rather do it like this and avoid all mistakes!

So please send your PM's ASAP!

Cheers.

Ben

P.S Rich i am still waiting to hear from you in regards to the pricing on the decals.


----------



## redrocketTT

Ben
PM'd you, even though i'm on my own.


----------



## T7 BNW

I didnt get a PM from you Red?


----------



## taTTy

Hi Ben,
PM'd


----------



## Bikerz

amiTT said:
 

> The AA do this for about £15 for the duration of the trip


Can I ring them and ask for this or do I have to be an existing customer?


----------



## amiTT

Bikerz said:


> amiTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> The AA do this for about £15 for the duration of the trip
> 
> 
> 
> Can I ring them and ask for this or do I have to be an existing customer?
Click to expand...

Purchase online 

http://www.theaa.com/breakdown-cover/eu ... -cover.jsp

I just did a quote without quoting and with quoting AA membership numbers, both times I got £16.31 based on 4th/5th April only and 1 person in the car...


----------



## Redscouse

amiTT said:


> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amiTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> The AA do this for about £15 for the duration of the trip
> 
> 
> 
> Can I ring them and ask for this or do I have to be an existing customer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Purchase online
> 
> http://www.theaa.com/breakdown-cover/eu ... -cover.jsp
> 
> I just did a quote without quoting and with quoting AA membership numbers, both times I got £16.31 based on 4th/5th April only and 1 person in the car...
Click to expand...

Its still £16.31 with 2 people in the car........ Good times! :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

Well, enjoy ,,,, it's definitely a no-go for me now


----------



## Redscouse

T7 BNW said:


> I didnt get a PM from you Red?


Sent one earlier today buddy


----------



## taTTy

2 day euro breakdown cover for £12.45
http://www.breakdowndirect.co.uk/European_Breakdown_Cover.asp


----------



## amiTT

taTTy said:


> 2 day euro breakdown cover for £12.45
> http://www.breakdowndirect.co.uk/European_Breakdown_Cover.asp


Not too sure about this comment:



> If you get stuck aboard because your vehicle is still being repaired, we'll bring you and your passengers back to the UK. *We'll also arrange to bring your vehicle back, if the cost is within the current market value.*


The AA will bring it back regardless as per their Ts & Cs...


----------



## T7 BNW

Still awaiting on Pm's from:

Rustyintegrale.
Triplefan
Y3PuTT
Was
TTSDave

please get these over to me asap.

Cheers.


----------



## T7 BNW

Could someone with a camera do me a massive favour and take a photo of the side of the car (the door basically) straight on, and also one of the bonnet from above if possible. I dont have a camera and Rusty needs these for the design of the decal.

Cheers.


----------



## taTTy

amiTT said:


> taTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2 day euro breakdown cover for £12.45
> http://www.breakdowndirect.co.uk/European_Breakdown_Cover.asp
> 
> 
> 
> Not too sure about this comment:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you get stuck aboard because your vehicle is still being repaired, we'll bring you and your passengers back to the UK. *We'll also arrange to bring your vehicle back, if the cost is within the current market value.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The AA will bring it back regardless as per their Ts & Cs...
Click to expand...

Blimey what the hell does that mean .... might bring your car back or might just leave it there in France :? TBH if they can't repair roadside I'd just want to get me and car back rather than leave it in France to be repaired ... that said for the sake of a few quid prob best to go with AA, although they are being a pain in the backside keep ringing me back since I got a quote over the phone :roll:


----------



## T7 BNW

After seeing the Moor Tour postponed, i thought i should try and extend the joining period for those who still wanna go away that weekend and have booked timed off work etc.

I can still get a few more spots!!


----------



## T7 BNW

Ladies,

I have sent you all an email. Please ensure you come back to me by Friday morning at the latest. Please check your junk mail should you not receive it.

If any one still cant find it then let me know.

Ben


----------



## Redscouse

T7 BNW said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I have sent you all an email. Please ensure you come back to me by Friday morning at the latest. Please check your junk mail should you not receive it.
> 
> If any one still cant find it then let me know.
> 
> Ben


Ladyboy, sorry i mean Ben.....

Email sent back with mine and my passengers Menu attached  ....... and a request over my forum name :mrgreen:

Cheers mate 

Paul


----------



## Adam RRS

Got the email.... it was in my 'junk' as u suggested...


----------



## SimonQS

T7 BNW said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I have sent you all an email. Please ensure you come back to me by Friday morning at the latest. Please check your junk mail should you not receive it.
> 
> If any one still cant find it then let me know.
> 
> Ben


All done! :wink:

My girl friend translated the anglo / french jibberish!


----------



## redrocketTT

Ben
Just pinged you an email with my passengers name(assuming he can come) & our dinner choices.
Regards
David


----------



## T7 BNW

Still awaiting on info and replys from WAS and TTSDave regarding their passengers and the menu. I really need this info NOW.

I think i have the menu from just about everyone except the following:

TTrevor
Was
TTSDave
Bikerz

Please can you all get your menu's and anything else i need ASAP.

cheers


----------



## SimonQS

So Ben, how are you going to Paris now? :roll:


----------



## T7 BNW

Just taking one of the other cars in my fleet. 

I will be a passenger in the RRS.


----------



## Icemanfr

hi there

i'm updating the french car and people list on the french forum... at least 10 cars and 15 people...

i'll keep you updated anyway :mrgreen:

Ice


----------



## rustyintegrale

Sounds cool.

So we should have 20 plus cars cruising in France.

Bloody marvellous...


----------



## Redscouse

I can hear it now..... NE NOR, NE NOR!!! :lol:


----------



## T7 BNW

No... thats just the ambient sound of liverpool your hearing!


----------



## Redscouse

T7 BNW said:


> No... thats just the ambient sound of liverpool your hearing!


Meeeoowwwwwwwww :roll: :lol:

Mind you, loud sirens, i do live 2 hours away 8)


----------



## SimonQS

Just thought, any good photographers going to catch this event, also, anyone doing a write up for AbsoluTTe?


----------



## amiTT

Im bringing an SLR Camera and possibly a HD camcorder (if I can find a decent one between now and then)...

Currently testing my car photography skills although without a car at the moment I am a bit stuck


----------



## Redscouse

My passenger is a friend of mine who is a teacher down in Devon who teaches students about Multi-Meda Studies. He is really good at filming and does some fantastic editing to create some really good videos.

So expect a decent film from us, he will have AT LEAST 2 HD Camcorders, and a couple of SLRs. Im bringing my HD Camcorder also


----------



## Redscouse

Anybody staying down near Dover somewhere the night before we leave.... like in a Travelodge?

I will be booking a Travelodge tomorrow (as they are offering £19 rooms and im hoping to get one). So if anybody else has already booked, or is going to book please shout out


----------



## y3putt

Redscouse said:


> Anybody staying down near Dover somewhere the night before we leave.... like in a Travelodge?
> 
> I will be booking a Travelodge tomorrow (as they are offering £19 rooms and im hoping to get one). So if anybody else has already booked, or is going to book please shout out


The Travelodge in Dover is only about 750yards from the Ferry as well...


----------



## T7 BNW

New email sent to all attendee's. Please check your Junk Folders.

Cheers


----------



## rustyintegrale

T7 BNW said:


> New email sent to all attendee's. Please check your Junk Folders.
> 
> Cheers


Nothing in any box. Can you forward it to my email address please mate? Ta.


----------



## Bikerz

Which hotel are peopel staying in the friday night? Going to book ours 2day.


----------



## Bikerz

Redscouse said:


> Anybody staying down near Dover somewhere the night before we leave.... like in a Travelodge?
> 
> I will be booking a Travelodge tomorrow (as they are offering £19 rooms and im hoping to get one). So if anybody else has already booked, or is going to book please shout out


*SHOUTING!!!!*

Link please?


----------



## T7 BNW

rustyintegrale said:


> T7 BNW said:
> 
> 
> 
> New email sent to all attendee's. Please check your Junk Folders.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing in any box. Can you forward it to my email address please mate? Ta.
Click to expand...

sent to your [email protected] account

I will resend it now.


----------



## Redscouse

Bikerz said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody staying down near Dover somewhere the night before we leave.... like in a Travelodge?
> 
> I will be booking a Travelodge tomorrow (as they are offering £19 rooms and im hoping to get one). So if anybody else has already booked, or is going to book please shout out
> 
> 
> 
> *SHOUTING!!!!*
> 
> Link please?
Click to expand...

LOL :lol: :lol:

Sorry for late reply, on nights so been in bed.

Travelodge were doing a £19 room special starting yesterday, but for the date we need the hotel for, and the hotels around Dover area they are still £55 odd. A few days earlier and i could of got a Travelodge near Dover for around £27 :roll: 
Anyway i havent booked one yet. I was also looking on Premier Inn's website, and they have a hotel right on the ferry port, and they also have another 5 mins down the road. But as ive said, not booked anything yet, unless you want to make the first move Bikerz? :lol:


----------



## Bikerz

Im happy to do what ever one your doing? (tho by sounds of it you want me to make 1st move) :lol: 
I was just going to get a holiday inn thats close (I have an account with them for bussiness) use some of my points :roll: :lol:


----------



## Redscouse

Well if you prefer a holiday inn, then you book one mate...... can book mine aswell if you like..... double points and all :lol: :lol: :lol:

TBH, i dont mind if its a Travelodge, Premier Inn, Holiday inn, or.... well.... some other B&B, im easy (or so ive been told)


----------



## Bikerz

http://www.ichotelsgroup.com/h/d/ex/1/e ... ults&ias=y

£54 for a double room 2 adults. Close enough to dover? Dont know about price of car parking for night tho?


----------



## Redscouse

Bikerz, that will do me fine buddy, im coming from up North but i need to pick a mate of mine up thats coming from West London, then i will make my way to their early evening. I will book it in the next hour or so, and confirm when i have done so.

I am unsure how your points system works, but before i go through and book it if there is a membership box i can fill out with your details to get you extra points, then just let me know and ill do it for you


----------



## Bikerz

You could add my prority club number online and see if that works. (Il have to pm it to u in an hour tho havent got it with me). Cheers. Il be coming from work. so be there for 6-7pm ish I guess


----------



## T7 BNW

Does everyone else love how close to the event we are getting?


----------



## Redscouse

Bikerz said:


> You could add my prority club number online and see if that works. (Il have to pm it to u in an hour tho havent got it with me). Cheers. Il be coming from work. so be there for 6-7pm ish I guess


Ok buddy, will hold back on the booking until you PM me 



T7 BNW said:


> Does everyone else love how close to the event we are getting?


Yup, cant wait now, havent had a day off work for ages so i think i deserve this little get away, not essential but i hope the weather is ok..... as long as its dry


----------



## Bikerz

Im booked in and PM'ed you my number.

Ben what time do we have to be at ferry for?


----------



## T7 BNW

7.30 AM.

Are we all just gonna meet in the ferry waiting area? OR are we gonna look cool and all drive in together ?


----------



## rustyintegrale

T7 BNW said:


> 7.30 AM.
> 
> Are we all just gonna meet in the ferry waiting area? OR are we gonna look cool and all drive in together ?


We're gonna need access to a bucket of soapy water and time to apply everyone's decals too. I'm still trying to get these within budget so we might have to compromise on the size. If we can't get one for each door at a decent size I really can't see the point... :?

But leave it with me mate, now I know how they calculate the print price I can maybe tweak the design to maximise the size on the smallest length of material.

Cheers

rich


----------



## Redscouse

Bikerz, forget the PM i sent back to you regarding not being able to pay for the Holiday Inn.

I have now booked it so we are both booked for the night before at Folkstone


----------



## triplefan

Have sent you all an e-mail, let me know if anyone requires Hi-Vis vests

ASAP guys, need to order some for work

Cheers

Andy


----------



## redrocketTT

Hi all
Is it the 4th yet :!: :!: 
Really looking forward to it   
It would be great to meet at Dover so we all roll into the terminal together 8) 8) 
Regards
RedrockeTT


----------



## T7 BNW

Gotta be honest. I would really like to meet up a little earlier and outside the terminal. That way we can all get the decals done all roll into the terminal together.

How does everyone else feel about that??? Now that the two lads are booked into the Holiday Inn, im thinking that maybe a good place for us to meet?


----------



## Bikerz

Good idea Ben, its 7.2 miles from ferry terminal I think.

I have high vis vets thanks


----------



## Redscouse

Im ok for High Vis' thanks very much.

And yes, meeting at the Holiday Inn would be a good little meet point i think


----------



## chrishTT

this events getting closer guys
im gutted that i wouldnt be able to do this at this date this year
anything after the 20 july and id be there like a shot

make sure there a re tons of pics taken of the scenery and of the cars

if a similar trip like this is happening again next year then im guna tag along
hopefully will cover a few countries as i can say ive been to a good few then


----------



## y3putt

Just a thought Guys...

I only live 6 miles from Dover...So ...why don't you meet at my house..?

There is a big car park at the rear of my house where my garage is where we could meet and I have buckets, rags , polish etc to do the decals or whatever...

I could then take you all into the Port ..straight up the A2.. about 15-20mins max..

My wife has kindly offered to do Bacon sandwiches etc if required..!!

I am just off the A2 about 1.5 miles..dead easy to get to..

What dya think.??

Mark..


----------



## Redscouse

BACON BUTTIES!!!   

[smiley=chef.gif]


----------



## T7 BNW

Gotta say, The offer of bacon butties does sound good to me.. But it would have to be early!!! I will let everyone decide where they feel is best. This is one decision i am leaving to you guys!! 

Just let me know what we decide! (maybe someone should take control and just decide and then post the plans! Always seems to work best! )


----------



## Redscouse

Well, the offer of Bacon Butties sounds too good to turn down, but as Ben has mentioned it will be very early in the morning, plus if the Ferry is around 7.30am, are we not meant to be there checked in a good hour or so before, if not more?


----------



## rustyintegrale

I think Mark's idea of meeting at his and going to the port together is brilliant. We can get the decals applied (if I can get them printed within budget) and it acts as a buffer in case some people arrive late.

Of course the bacon sarnie offer is also well appreciated and I suggest we all chip in for a bouquet of flowers for Mrs Mark for getting up and catering for us all... 8)

cheers

rich


----------



## y3putt

Ok Everyone..

We are going to meet at my house...

I will meet everyone in a lay-by straight off the A2 and take you to mine...

Straight down the A2 ..take the Folkestone turn off..at roundabout look left and I will be waiting in the lay-by..

If we meet at 6-6.15 latest... its say 5 mins to my house/Car park.. there is plenty of room and parking and above all Bacon sarnies /tea /coffee... We can get sorted there ...

Then convoy straight to Ferry..

Ferry is about 20mins from mine so we will have a good 40-45 mins to sort things out

If OK with everyone I will PM my mobile so we know where people are etc on the morning...

What d,ya think..?

Mark


----------



## taTTy

Mark,
I'm up for that - thanks for the offer.

Could you PM a post code for your place also ... thinking that I might travel down night before so that would help find a hotel (otherwise gonna have to leave home about 4  )



> Of course the bacon sarnie offer is also well appreciated and I suggest we all chip in for a bouquet of flowers for Mrs Mark for getting up and catering for us all...


Rich - nice thought that

R's
Terry


----------



## T7 BNW

OK Mark

Offer sounds great! I will be travelling up With Adam and probably SimonQS and Amitt. Infact chances are we will meet Rusty and his other half on the way down there. We will be heading down from london. We will have to leave about 4.30 is too taTTy so if you wanna head down together we can.


----------



## y3putt

taTTy said:


> Mark,
> I'm up for that - thanks for the offer.
> 
> Could you PM a post code for your place also ... thinking that I might travel down night before so that would help find a hotel (otherwise gonna have to leave home about 4  )


Hi Everyone,

Just to let you know my postcode is CT3 3BJ... I never thought either that there is a hotel which might be good its just at the end of the A2 about 2 miles from the ferry its called The Ramada ...I,ve been there on a few social events , but don't know what rooms are like .. might be worth a try..

I,ll e-mail everyone my mobile number... might be worth doing that between people also...

Just to let you know as well ...Aylesham has a nickname of "Sunshine Corner".. so trust me the sun will shine that day..!! 8) 
( if it rains OR snows ..please disregard that last comment..) :lol: :lol:

Regards

Mark

PS..Would you prefer French Stick OR sandwiches with bacon [smiley=chef.gif] ...??


----------



## rustyintegrale

y3putt said:


> Would you prefer French Stick OR sandwiches with bacon [smiley=chef.gif] ...??


French stick, no butter, chopped back bacon with fat removed and some thin slices of brie lightly melted in the microwave, then the odd slice of avocado...

Just kidding. Apart from the no butter thing. French stick, bacon and HP sauce is fine! :wink:

Cheers

Rich


----------



## y3putt

rustyintegrale said:


> y3putt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you prefer French Stick OR sandwiches with bacon [smiley=chef.gif] ...??
> 
> 
> 
> French stick, no butter, chopped back bacon with fat removed and some thin slices of brie lightly melted in the microwave, then the odd slice of avocado...
> 
> Just kidding. Apart from the no butter thing. French stick, bacon and HP sauce is fine! :wink:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Rich
Click to expand...

 :lol:


----------



## T7 BNW

Ok

So marks house it is.

First of all a HUGE thank you to you and Hayley!! Very kind offer!

I am trying to arrange for SimonQS, Amz, Me, Adam and Rusty and his other half to meet in london and head down to you together.

If anyone else wants to head down from london ish with us then let me know.

Its going to be a dam early start for us, but who cares! Its gonna be a fun and exciting weekend!


----------



## VSPURS

This is going to be such a great weekend for you guys! Can't wait to see the pictures! Seriously jealous and wish I could have made it!

8)


----------



## T7 BNW

Front page now updated with the local meets, and times etc... at the very bottom of the first post.

Can i also please remind everyone about the driving requirements in France!


----------



## T7 BNW

VSPURS said:


> This is going to be such a great weekend for you guys! Can't wait to see the pictures! Seriously jealous and wish I could have made it!
> 
> 8)


Ive still held one space on reserve for you just in case!


----------



## SimonQS

We really dont need to meet up at 4.15am - I would have thought 5.15am would leave us with plenty of time!


----------



## T7 BNW

Its gonna take about 1.30 to get to caterbury from here no?


----------



## SimonQS

T7 BNW said:


> Its gonna take about 1.30 to get to caterbury from here no?


I can get from my place to Dover through the centre of London in 1 hr 20 at that time in the morning.


----------



## T7 BNW

OK cool. So lets do that. We arent meeting Rusty on the way so thats not a problem. So if we want to get there for 06.15 we need to leave about 5:00

5:00 at mine? Or somewhere nearer you simon?


----------



## SimonQS

Ben

What if Amit meets you and Adam at yours, Amit can leave his car there. Then drive down to my flat to meet me, then we drive through London to Cantabury / Dover?


----------



## Redscouse

Just booked my European Breakdown cover with AA

Just as a note, it does say if you breakdown on French Motorway's that the AA cannot send out assistance to you as the roads are privately run, so you have to either push it off a slip road then call the AA, or get a local French garage to tow you off the Motorway, then ring the AA :roll:


----------



## Bikerz

Someone should take a tow rope then :lol:


----------



## T7 BNW

Guys.

There has been a bit of a misunderstanding between my self and the hotel.... Its nothing too major, but its very annoying and to be honest I'm not sure how to deal with it.

I was under the impression we could select anything from the food menu i sent you all. Now that i have sent these on to the hotel with our choices, they have sent me the following reply:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hi ben,

Normaly it's the same menu for all the person.

The things that we can do for you is choice between two starter, two dishes and two desserts.

for information you choosed :

2 tomato mozarella
1 plate of crudeness
9 pate of chicken liver
4 novotel salad
1 tzaziki
5 salmon marinades in the dill

2 escalope of turkey hen wipes mushroom, green beans
1 pork chop wipes diable, chipes
1 back of salmon rice basmati wipes white butter
3 thigh of chicken and its juice, bouquetiere of vegetable
15 steack of hande wipes bearnaise gratin dauphinois

2 fruit salad
5 raspberry cake
7 fine apple tart
2 opera
4 panacotta au coulis de fruits rouge
2 cake of semolina in the toffy

Please check wiches starters, dishes and desserts you want?
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

It makes things a bit of a nightmare to be honest, but not much i can do.

So basically....... Its not great but i have to do this to make things easy.... Forget the menu you have seen and what you have ordered. You now have a choice from the following:

Starters:

pate of chicken liver
Novatel Salad

Main Course:

steack of hande wipes bearnaise gratin dauphinois
thigh of chicken and its juice, bouquetiere of vegetable

Deserts:

5 raspberry cake
7 fine apple tart

I have chosen the things that already had the majority. I know this is a bit out of order, but i really dont have a choice.

Should all of you want to change anything we can, but i need to know asap.

Im really sorry guys,

Ben


----------



## y3putt

Ben...

Put me down for ...

2no Pate Starters

1no Steak...1no Chicken Mains

1no Raspberry and 1no Apple Desserts

Mark


----------



## SimonQS

In which case I will have:

4 novotel salad

15 steack of hande wipes bearnaise gratin dauphinois

7 fine apple tart

Cheers.


----------



## Adam RRS

i'll have:

The Pate
The Staecke
Apple tart


----------



## Adam RRS

Simon,

I think its best we all meet here then jump straight on M25....

Amit and Ben are gonna be here anyway


----------



## T7 BNW

To be honest I think simon is right. At that time of the morning there is no point in going round the entire of london. We may aswell drive straight through london!


----------



## rustyintegrale

Okay Ben,

2 x pate
2 x steak
1 x raspberry thingy
1 x apple tart

Cheers

rich


----------



## Bikerz

We all need

Passport and Incurance paperwork
Hi Vis Jacets
1st Aid Kit
Warning Triangle

Where do I find the inbuilt 1st aid kit and triangle to check if its there?
Anything Else I need?


----------



## T7 BNW

First aid kit is behind drivers side seat in the cubby hole under the window.

I dont think we have triangles ?


----------



## Bikerz

You said we needed them, so do we have to go buy one?
When it says a full set of replacement bulbs, will a set from halford do even if you wont have every bulb as dont want to buy a spare set of xenons but will have headlight one, they wont check that hard will they?

The law in Europe states we will need the following:

Original Driving License
Original V5
Original Insurance
Reflector Jackets one for every passenger in the car
Brake Down triangles (We should already have these)
A GB sticker unless your number plate is the new European style and has GB on it.
Headlamp Adjustment Adhesive Masks for Lights (if not Xenon)
Full set of replacement bulbs


----------



## T7 BNW

Bikerz said:


> You said we needed them, so do we have to go buy one?
> When it says a full set of replacement bulbs, will a set from halford do even if you wont have every bulb as dont want to buy a spare set of xenons but will have headlight one, they wont check that hard will they?
> 
> The law in Europe states we will need the following:
> 
> Original Driving License
> Original V5
> Original Insurance
> Reflector Jackets one for every passenger in the car
> Brake Down triangles (We should already have these)
> A GB sticker unless your number plate is the new European style and has GB on it.
> Headlamp Adjustment Adhesive Masks for Lights (if not Xenon)
> Full set of replacement bulbs


Maybe i am wrong and we do have them??? I am not sure. Some one else will need to answer.

ON another note i am still awaiting for you knew selection from the menu on the previous page.

Cheers.


----------



## redrocketTT

Hi Ben
B****Y french, cocking it up!
My passenger and i were down for the pate and steak anyway.
1 of us will have the raspberry ,the other the tart(who is she :lol: )
Regards
Redrocket


----------



## Redscouse

I have everything apart from the Triangle, my MK2 never came with one. Borrowing one anyway :roll:

Ben will let you know my menu when my mate decides to txt me back


----------



## taTTy

Bikerz said:


> Where do I find the inbuilt 1st aid kit and triangle to check if its there?


Triangle in mine is in a red plastic sleeve strapped up against the rear panel in the boot - just below the boot catch.
Mines a coupe so can't answer for the roadster but would assume the same

Ben - let you know later today re the menu choice. Strange one that from the hotel ... would have thought as long as they know in advance each persons choice it wouldn't take much to prepare differnet dishes ... let's face it, they could end end up cooking a dozen or more steaks each one different from raw to cremated :roll:


----------



## triplefan

taTTy said:


> Strange one that from the hotel ... would have thought as long as they know in advance each persons choice it wouldn't take much to prepare differnet dishes ... let's face it, they could end end up cooking a dozen or more steaks each one different from raw to cremated :roll:


Not to mention what the other guests might choose.

Could end up cooking everything on the menu anyway :roll:

Ben, will let you know later, think it's only the starter that's a problem


----------



## sTTranger

Im ordering for two so:

Starters:

Novatel Salad x 2

Main Course:

thigh of chicken and its juice, bouquetiere of vegetable x 2

Deserts:

fine apple tart x 2


----------



## taTTy

Ben,
our order as follows please

Starter:
1 x pate of chicken liver
1 x Novatel Salad

Main Course:
1 x steack of hande wipes bearnaise gratin dauphinois
1 x thigh of chicken and its juice, bouquetiere of vegetable

Desert:
1 x raspberry cake
1 x fine apple tart

Cheers


----------



## T7 BNW

Ok

Still waiting to hear from:

TripleFan
Bikers 
Was
AmiTT

Here is what i have. Please confirm everyone!  (li love seeing how long i am gonna get this post by making everyone confirm everything twice )

TaTTy (definitely the safest option!)
1 x pate of chicken liver
1 x Novatel Salad 
1 x steack of hande wipes bearnaise gratin dauphinois
1 x thigh of chicken and its juice, bouquetiere of vegetable
1 x raspberry cake
1 x fine apple tart

TTSDave
2 X Novatel Salad
2 X thigh of chicken and its juice, bouquetiere of vegetable
2 xfine apple tart

RedRockeTT
2 x pate of chicken liver
2 x steack of hande wipes bearnaise gratin dauphinois
1 x raspberry cake
1 x fine apple tart

Rustyintegrale
2 x pate of chicken liver
2 x steack of hande wipes bearnaise gratin dauphinois
1 x raspberry cake
1 x fine apple tart

T7 BNW
2 x pate of chicken liver
2 x steack of hande wipes bearnaise gratin dauphinois
2 x fine apple tart

SimonQS
1 x Novatel Salad 
1 x steack of hande wipes bearnaise gratin dauphinois
1 x fine apple tart

Y3PUTT
2 x pate of chicken liver
1 x steack of hande wipes bearnaise gratin dauphinois
1 x thigh of chicken and its juice, bouquetiere of vegetable
1 x raspberry cake
1 x fine apple tart

TTrevor
2 x pate of chicken liver
2 x steack of hande wipes bearnaise gratin dauphinois
2 x fine apple tart

RedScouse
2 x Novatel Salad
1 x steack of hande wipes bearnaise gratin dauphinois
1 x thigh of chicken and its juice, bouquetiere of vegetable
1 x raspberry cake
1 x fine apple tart


----------



## Redscouse

Ok heres my menu choices for me and my mate:

2 x Novatel Salad

1 x steack of hande wipes bearnaise gratin dauphinois
1 x thigh of chicken and its juice, bouquetiere of vegetable

1 x raspberry cake
1 x fine apple tart


----------



## T7 BNW

Thanks Red.

Added to the above.


----------



## amiTT

Novotel Salad
Steak
Apple Tart

Cheers dude


----------



## triplefan

Ben
1 x pate of chicken liver
1 x Novatel Salad
1 x steack of hande wipes bearnaise gratin dauphinois
1 x raspberry cake
1 x fine apple tart

Cheers

Andy


----------



## Bikerz

1x ate of chicken liver
1x Novatel Salad

1x steack of hande wipes bearnaise gratin dauphinois
1x thigh of chicken and its juice, bouquetiere of vegetable

1x raspberry cake
1x fine apple tart

Cheers Ben


----------



## taTTy

T7 BNW said:


> Ok
> 
> Here is what i have. Please confirm everyone!  (li love seeing how long i am gonna get this post by making everyone confirm everything twice )
> 
> TaTTy (definitely the safest option!)
> 1 x pate of chicken liver
> 1 x Novatel Salad
> 1 x steack of hande wipes bearnaise gratin dauphinois
> 1 x thigh of chicken and its juice, bouquetiere of vegetable
> 1 x raspberry cake
> 1 x fine apple tart


Confirmed :roll:


----------



## T7 BNW

Ok, Just was left then.

Was... need to know asap.


----------



## taTTy

Redscouse said:


> Just booked my European Breakdown cover with AA
> 
> Just as a note, it does say if you breakdown on French Motorway's that the AA cannot send out assistance to you as the roads are privately run, so you have to either push it off a slip road then call the AA, or get a local French garage to tow you off the Motorway, then ring the AA :roll:


Been looking at this as well .... seems that if you break down on motorway, the emergency phone conacts the police and they arrange for tow off the motorway. Another breakdown company underwritten by AXA group will pay any charge for that, either direct with the local tower if accepted, or re-imbursed if they will only accept payment on the spot - just don't forget to get a receipt !


----------



## T7 BNW

triplefan said:


> Ben
> 1 x pate of chicken liver
> 1 x Novatel Salad
> 1 x steack of hande wipes bearnaise gratin dauphinois
> 1 x raspberry cake
> 1 x fine apple tart
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Andy


Hi Mate.

Somethings missing here. you have 2 starters, 1 main course and 2 deserts. DId you want 2 steaks?


----------



## T7 BNW

Ok here are the final details!!!

Forum name: T7 BNW
Room Type: Twin Room
Driver: Adam Kanner
Passenger:	Ben Weinberg
Food:
2 x pate of chicken liver
2 x steack of hande wipes bearnaise gratin dauphinois
2 x fine apple tart

Forum Name:	TaTTy
Room Type:	Double bed Room
Driver: Terry Atwell
Passenger:	Paula Atwell
Food:
1 x pate of chicken liver
1 x Novatel Salad 
1 x steack of hande wipes bearnaise gratin dauphinois
1 x thigh of chicken and its juice, bouquetiere of vegetable
1 x raspberry cake
1 x fine apple tart

Forum Name:	TTSDave
Room Type:	Double bed room
Driver: Baldev Singh Kang
Passenger:	ERica Young
Food:
2 X Novatel Salad
2 X thigh of chicken and its juice, bouquetiere of vegetable
2 X fine apple tart

Forum name:	RedRockeTT
Room Type:	Twin Room
Driver: David Collins
Passenger:	Jamie Hill
food:
2 x pate of chicken liver
2 x steack of hande wipes bearnaise gratin dauphinois
1 x raspberry cake
1 x fine apple tart

Form Name:	Rustyintegrale
Room Type:	Double Bed Room
Driver: Richard Ellis
Passenger:	Louise McCallum
Food:
2 x pate of chicken liver
2 x steack of hande wipes bearnaise gratin dauphinois
1 x raspberry cake
1 x fine apple tart

Forum name:	SimonQS
Room Type:	Twin Room
Driver: Simon Kydd
Passenger:	Amit Chhabra
Food:
2 x Novatel Salad 
2 x steack of hande wipes bearnaise gratin dauphinois
2 x fine apple tart

Forum Name:	Y3PUTT
Room Type:	Doubl Bed Room
Driver: Mark Broadhurst
Passenger: Hayley Broadhurst
Food:
2 x pate of chicken liver
1 x steack of hande wipes bearnaise gratin dauphinois
1 x thigh of chicken and its juice, bouquetiere of vegetable
1 x raspberry cake
1 x fine apple tart

Forum Name:	TTrevor
Room Type:	Twin Room
Driver: Trevor Michaux
Passenger:	Philp Barrett
Food:
2 x pate of chicken liver
2 x steack of hande wipes bearnaise gratin dauphinois
2 x fine apple tart

Forum Name:	RedScouse
Room Type:	Twin Room
Driver: Paul France
Passenger:	Kit-Tai Lau
Food:
2 x Novatel Salad
1 x steack of hande wipes bearnaise gratin dauphinois
1 x thigh of chicken and its juice, bouquetiere of vegetable
1 x raspberry cake
1 x fine apple tart

Forum Name:	TripleFan
Room Type:	Doube Bed Room
Driver: Noel Andrew Judge
Passenger:	Maria Del Carmen Rozas Higueras
Food:
1 x pate of chicken liver
1 x Novatel Salad
2 x steack of hande wipes bearnaise gratin dauphinois
1 x raspberry cake
1 x fine apple tart

Forum Name:	Bikerz
Room Type:	Double Bed Room
Driver: Sheldon Thomas Overs
PAssenger:	Charlotte Brimfield
Food:
1 x Pate of chicken liver
1 x Novatel Salad 
1 x steack of hande wipes bearnaise gratin dauphinois
1 x thigh of chicken and its juice, bouquetiere of vegetable
1 x raspberry cake
1 x fine apple tart

Forum Name:	Was
Room Type:	Double Bed Room
Driver: Was Shaikh
Passenger:	Lisa Buist
Food:
2 X Novatel Salad 
2 X steack of hande wipes bearnaise gratin dauphinois 
1 X raspberry cake 
1 X Fine apple tart


----------



## triplefan

T7 BNW said:


> triplefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ben
> 1 x pate of chicken liver
> 1 x Novatel Salad
> 1 x steack of hande wipes bearnaise gratin dauphinois
> 1 x raspberry cake
> 1 x fine apple tart
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Andy
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Mate.
> 
> Somethings missing here. you have 2 starters, 1 main course and 2 deserts. DId you want 2 steaks?
Click to expand...

I see you have put me down for 2 steaks, just what I wanted 

Cheers


----------



## rustyintegrale

Sig strips anyone? :wink:

New strips posted further on in thread! 

Cheers

Rich


----------



## y3putt

Good Job Rich... [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

I am wondering whether to do logo's on the Bacon Rolls..?? :lol: :lol:


----------



## T7 BNW

Rich.

Your images may only be up to 175 pixels high for the sigs. Bet its a nightmare to edit everyones!


----------



## Redscouse

> Forum Name: RedScouse
> Room Type: Twin Room
> Driver: Paul France
> Passenger: Kit-Tai Lau
> Food:
> 2 x Novatel Salad
> 1 x steack of hande wipes bearnaise gratin dauphinois
> 1 x thigh of chicken and its juice, bouquetiere of vegetable
> 1 x raspberry cake
> 1 x fine apple tart


Ben,

My passengers name is not Kit, im hopeful you have got his name correct on the bookings otherwise we will have a problem :lol: :lol:


----------



## T7 BNW

That is how i have his name!! I really thought you where bringing knightrider!!

But seriously... yes that is how i have his name. Please PM me ASAP.

Cheers.


----------



## T7 BNW

BY the way.... Ive sent out 100's of confirmation emails and posts, and all of them have "Kit" !! How did you not notice this earlier!!

I hope like the dodgy scouser above you all havent been ignoring my emails and you have checked the spelling of your names???


----------



## rustyintegrale

T7 BNW said:


> Rich.
> 
> Your images may only be up to 175 pixels high for the sigs. Bet its a nightmare to edit everyones!


Bugger. Don't worry guys, I will sort it. But maybe tomorrow. Bad day today but Automator will sort this for me... 

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Redscouse

Ben

Firstly lets not go down the dodgey scouser route :roll:

Secondly, trying not to sound sarcastic here, but the LAST email you sent out with final confirmations on had his name how it should be, please check, i remember DOUBLE CHECKING them myself as im a bit of a perfectionist.

Real name......

Ka-Tai Lau


----------



## T7 BNW

LOL ok  my bad! 

He's not a dodgy scouse it was my fault everyone! 

Sorry mate!

Booking is fine.


----------



## taTTy

Ben,
Really feel for you.
I bet organising this is more stressful that setting up you own business
Less than 3 weeks to go .... keep in there ....

Rich,
Stickers look uber cool .... gonna feel like Ewan McGregor cruisin with those on the door .... can picture it now all those kids running out into the streets of France waving :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Redscouse

Ben as mentioned in PM no harm done mate, thanks for the PM though 

And yes, as taTTy has mentioned you have put alot into this trip, you have taken alot on and done a great job, so give me as much shit as you like mate, i aint gonna bite your head off :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale

Decals are in. :wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale

Working sig strips... 8)


































































































Sorry for the cock-up yesterday... :wink:

Cheers

rich


----------



## taTTy

rustyintegrale said:


> Working sig strips... 8)


Agreed ..... v 8)

Nice work Rich


----------



## amiTT

Rich, they look brilliant! Loving the Team KanRajBerg!

Let the invasion commence!


----------



## Redscouse

Yes brilliant Sigs there Rich nice one mate


----------



## Icemanfr

i want one at least for me  keep me one please

Iceman witout the "fr" would be great for me


----------



## T7 BNW

Hi David

We had to charge everyone separately for the Decals. Unfortunatly there are no spare ones! They are not cheap!

Cheers.

Ben


----------



## T7 BNW

OK Everyone.

This is really getting close now!

Only a few final details to get confirmed!

Some people may have read that Mark (Y3PUTT) has kindly offered to let us meet local to his place. (post code: CT3 3BJ). With the offer of Bacon Butties and some time and space to apply all our decals we think this is the best option.

After a lengthy discussion with Rusty we have decide we will not be sending decals out. To many opportunities for things to go wrong that way.

So if you want help applying the decal they i suggest you arrange to meet at Marks place with the rest of us at about 06.15 on the 4th. Otherwise we can not guarantee the availability of buckets of water, sponges and anything else that is needed.

So far confirmed for meeting at Marks place

T7 BNW
Rustyintegrale
Y3PUTT
TaTTy
SimonQS
TTrevor
TripleFan
RedRockeTT
Bikerz
Redscouse
Was

Those NOT meeting at Marks place and instead meeting at the port are:

*Please could you all confirm which of the above groups you fall into.*

I will at some point be posting up a Menu for the Sunday Lunch in France. Again we are all going to have to pick similar dishes i am afraid. But lets wait and see once i have the menu.

Thanks again everyone!

Ben


----------



## rustyintegrale

T7 BNW said:


> After a lengthy discussion with Rusty we have decide we will not be sending decals out. To many opportunities for things to go wrong that way.


Just to add to this, I have already written and printed instructions for every driver. If you follow the instructions the application process is very simple and we can have everyone done in relatively short time.

Just make sure the car doors are clean!

cheers

rich


----------



## ttrev21

We will meet at Marks

Trevor


----------



## Icemanfr

i thought that organizing everything for you once in France would make me some kind of special... :?


----------



## T7 BNW

Icemanfr said:


> i thought that organizing everything for you once in France would make me some kind of special... :?


You are special in our eyes dont worry!!

I will see what i can do regarding a decal.

Cheers.

Ben


----------



## triplefan

Can't refuse the offer of a bacon buttie 

Well worth the detour to Mark's place


----------



## T7 BNW

Nice

Trevor and TripleFan both added to the list!!


----------



## redrocketTT

Hi Ben
I will be meeting at Marks. Can't say no to a bacon butty  

Regards
David


----------



## redrocketTT

Hi all
Does anyone know roughly how much the tolls will be, so that i/we can budget for them :?: 
I've just flicked through all 24 pages and one thread said 3 euros travelling down the A16 :? :?: Is that right :?: 
Any advice would be great.
Regards
redrockeTT


----------



## Bikerz

Il come with Tatty in morning


----------



## Redscouse

Bikerz said:


> Il come with Tatty in morning


Your still booked into the Holiday Inn the night before though yes. As if you are wanting to go and grab a butty and get the decals on before we go, and you want to go to Marks im ok with that, i may aswell tag along from the hotel


----------



## T7 BNW

Good, thats what we like to hear!!!

Added Bikerz and Redscouse to the list.

I am hoping Amz can answer the question on Tolls. I rekon about £40 Return should cover you. Although i have heard horror storries of about £80 return.

Amz can you shed some light?


----------



## T7 BNW

Its only Was and TTSDave to confirm if they are coming to Marks. Was is always late to reply (infact i dont think he has even posted on this thread!) and TTSDave im sure will come along shortly!

So Marks at 06.00/06.15 04th April 2009!!


----------



## Bikerz

T7 BNW said:


> Good, thats what we like to hear!!!
> 
> Added Bikerz and Redscouse to the list.
> 
> I am hoping Amz can answer the question on Tolls. I rekon about £40 Return should cover you. Although i have heard horror storries of about £80 return.
> 
> Amz can you shed some light?


Oh yeah who told you that :wink: (you even woreded it the same way I did) :lol:


----------



## T7 BNW

Cut and Copy joby!


----------



## rustyintegrale

We need to prepare for the tolls. I don't even know what the route is but I think some are unmanned and require coins. We need to know before we go or we'll all be queuing up trying to find change. :lol:

Cheers

Rich 

Regarding the extra payment for the decals, I'm happy to either accept the money in Sterling or Euros - saves me changing the currency. Can each of you let me know how you'll be paying in advance please...


----------



## amiTT

So far, from research I can confirm only 1 toll on the route  I am currently preparing the route with stop off points. The journey from Calais to the hotel is approximately 200 miles, so stop offs every 50 miles to re-group and stretch, also some photos would be good 

I would suggest about 20 Euros in coins per car would be ideal on the way down, and then we can sort it out on the way back up?


----------



## rustyintegrale

Amit do you know what denomination coins the tolls take?

Cheers

rich


----------



## dh2009

Hi There. I work for the AA and I have seen your post in regard to your European breakdown cover with the AA. I thought it might help to clarify the situation if you breakdown on the motorway whilst travelling in France. As you rightly say, because the French motorways are privately maintained, the AA is not able to send assistance. What we recommend is that you get to an emergency telephone box, press the button and the French police will send assistance to you. If you are calling from a mobile dial 112 and if you are using a public telephone please dial 17. Once you have been towed off the motorway/service area, call the AA's 24 hour helpline for further assistance on 00 800 88 77 66 55. If you have any further questions please feel free to visit the AA's website at www.theaa.com.


----------



## rustyintegrale

Icemanfr said:


> i thought that organizing everything for you once in France would make me some kind of special... :?


Here you go Monsieur Iceman...










A sig strip at least!

Cheers

Rich


----------



## T7 BNW

dh2009 said:


> Hi There. I work for the AA and I have seen your post in regard to your European breakdown cover with the AA. I thought it might help to clarify the situation if you breakdown on the motorway whilst travelling in France. As you rightly say, because the French motorways are privately maintained, the AA is not able to send assistance. What we recommend is that you get to an emergency telephone box, press the button and the French police will send assistance to you. If you are calling from a mobile dial 112 and if you are using a public telephone please dial 17. Once you have been towed off the motorway/service area, call the AA's 24 hour helpline for further assistance on 00 800 88 77 66 55. If you have any further questions please feel free to visit the AA's website at http://www.theaa.com.


Thanks for the confirmation!! Really appreciate it!


----------



## amiTT

Just confirmed, there is 1 toll on route, and is EUR18.40 each way... more details on the route will be posted shortly including 2 shell petrol stations on the other side of the river


----------



## T7 BNW

Was has now confirmed he will be coming to Marks.

Just waiting to hear from TTSDave,

but seeing as everyone else is going to Marks i have no doubt he will join us!


----------



## redrocketTT

Hi rich
I'll be paying sterling for the decal.
Regards
David


----------



## taTTy

dh2009 said:


> Hi There. I work for the AA and I have seen your post in regard to your European breakdown cover with the AA. I thought it might help to clarify the situation if you breakdown on the motorway whilst travelling in France. As you rightly say, because the French motorways are privately maintained, the AA is not able to send assistance. What we recommend is that you get to an emergency telephone box, press the button and the French police will send assistance to you. If you are calling from a mobile dial 112 and if you are using a public telephone please dial 17. Once you have been towed off the motorway/service area, call the AA's 24 hour helpline for further assistance on 00 800 88 77 66 55. If you have any further questions please feel free to visit the AA's website at http://www.theaa.com.


AA helpdesk advised me that they would refund the charge for any tow off the motorway and that should get a receipt


----------



## taTTy

rustyintegrale said:


> Regarding the extra payment for the decals, I'm happy to either accept the money in Sterling or Euros - saves me changing the currency. Can each of you let me know how you'll be paying in advance please...


Sterling on the Saturday morning Rich


----------



## Redscouse

Rich

I'll pay in Sterling for the decal aswell on the morning when we are having a nice Bacon Butty... mmmmmmmmmmmmmm 8)


----------



## sTTranger

Hi Guys

Sorry for the late reply, yeah ill meet at marks. I will be washin and waxing the car the day before, will it need a clean just b4 the decals go on.

On another note, how much money would we need. Are we guna be doin any clubin or pubin on the saturday night? :twisted:

Oh, and il sort the cash for the decals on the mornin if thats ok


----------



## Bikerz

Ben, do you have link to hotel website? Mrs is asking questions like do they have a hairdryer? :roll:


----------



## y3putt

Rich..

I,ll pay cash in Sterling mate... unless you take credit cards.. :lol:

Looking forward to it now ... its getting closer..

Mark..


----------



## Redscouse

Bikerz said:


> Ben, do you have link to hotel website? Mrs is asking questions like do they have a hairdryer? :roll:


http://www.novotel.com/gb/hotel-1022-no ... ndex.shtml

Link is on the front page mate


----------



## rustyintegrale

G12MO X said:


> WTF why are you not coming to IOM?


Lost my job mate... :? Gotta be a bit careful with money for now...


----------



## Icemanfr

rustyintegrale said:


> Icemanfr said:
> 
> 
> 
> i thought that organizing everything for you once in France would make me some kind of special... :?
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go Monsieur Iceman...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A sig strip at least!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Rich
Click to expand...

Thanks for that rusty! :mrgreen: it is great :-*

I've just arranged to find a very nice place for the saturday afternoon
Really hope you will appreciate my efforts to get something great :roll:

hope to see you all :wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale

G12MO X said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G12MO X said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF why are you not coming to IOM?
> 
> 
> 
> Lost my job mate... :? Gotta be a bit careful with money for now...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> come on , need you there ! I'll buy the beer
Click to expand...

Very kind of you Sam but i just can't, I've already got France next weekend!

Cheers mate

rich


----------



## rustyintegrale

Icemanfr said:


> Thanks for that rusty! :mrgreen: it is great :-*
> 
> I've just arranged to find a very nice place for the saturday afternoon
> Really hope you will appreciate my efforts to get something great :roll:
> 
> hope to see you all :wink:


So how many of you guys are we doing decals for? I need a complete list today to get them done in time.

Cost will be 35 Euros per car (two decals) and you can pay me in cash when you get them.

You'll get free sig strips too... :wink:

Cheers

rich


----------



## Icemanfr

PM'd :wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale

Icemanfr said:


> PM'd :wink:


Replied!


----------



## T7 BNW

Ladies and Gents.

I need telephone numbers from everyone.

I already have the following:

TTSDave
Triplefan
Was
Rustyintegrale
SimonQS
TTrevor
RedScouse

I Need:

Bikerz
RedRocketTT
Y3PUTT
TaTTy

PM them please!

Cheers


----------



## T7 BNW

List updated.

I now have redscouses.

Still need from everyone else!

Cheers.


----------



## ttrev21

Regarding the tolls you will not need coins . they have two types of pay boothes , one with people in them where you can pay card or cash , and the auto boothes which are card only. It`s not like the Dartford Tunnel

Trevor


----------



## ttrev21

Anybody want to know current on the spot fines for speeding or Radar Detectors


----------



## T7 BNW

They have to catch you first!


----------



## rustyintegrale

Okay mes amis francaises... 


























































































and last but not least...










Decals are being printed for all these drivers. I know 'Oulan' was not on the final list but I ordered his in case he changes his mind...  We don't want any naked TTs on this trip... :lol:

So we have 22ish drivers all liveried up. Can't wait to see us all lined up somewhere... 8)

Cheers guys. Really looking forward to next weekend and praying for great weather!

Rich


----------



## T7 BNW

Rich

Would you mind if i posted these on the french forum?


----------



## rustyintegrale

T7 BNW said:


> Rich
> 
> Would you mind if i posted these on the french forum?


Of course not mate, I promised David I'd do them and have emailed him a link to here. I'm trying to wangle my way into ClanTT... :wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale

BTW Ben you need to update your sig strip... :wink:


----------



## Icemanfr

rustyintegrale said:


> Okay mes amis francaises...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and last but not least...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decals are being printed for all these drivers. I know 'Oulan' was not on the final list but I ordered his in case he changes his mind...  We don't want any naked TTs on this trip... :lol:
> 
> So we have 22ish drivers all liveried up. Can't wait to see us all lined up somewhere... 8)
> 
> Cheers guys. Really looking forward to next weekend and praying for great weather!
> 
> Rich


Thanks a lot for that Rich


----------



## T7 BNW

Do i?


----------



## T7 BNW

So....

How weird is every one going to think i am when i ask you all to send me (via email prefrably) a small photo of You with your car?

Would be appreciated!! Dont worry about quality or anything!

Cheers guys! (the sooner the better! )


----------



## taTTy

T7 BNW said:


> So....
> 
> How weird is every one going to think i am when i ask you all to send me (via email prefrably) a small photo of You with your car?
> 
> Would be appreciated!! Dont worry about quality or anything!
> 
> Cheers guys! (the sooner the better! )


No chance !

Broke my nose at weekend playing footy - seriously crooked conk and two black eyes


----------



## redrocketTT

Hi Ben
As requested, PM'd you with some pix, via my wifes email.
Regards
redrockeTT


----------



## rustyintegrale

Bloody hell Ben, we've cuddled and you've seen my car loads of times. 

Do you remember my name?! :lol:


----------



## T7 BNW

Rich

Dont ask questions! 

Get me a pic over please!

Ta!

X


----------



## T7 BNW

Ok i have pictures of:

The RRS Crew 
Rich
RedRockett
Simon QS
TaTTY

I have pictures of the following peoples cars, but not them! I need one of each of you please! Passport size is fine!

RedScouse
Was
Y3PUTT
TripleFan

I dont have any pictures at all from the following:

Bikerz
TTrevor
TTSDave

Need these ASAP please! 

Cheers


----------



## T7 BNW

Whats the AA number you have to call for an emergency in France?


----------



## redrocketTT

Hi Ben
If i'm reading the breakdown hand book correctly, it's 00 800 88 77 66 55.
That's the 24 hr helpline calling from the UK, UK mobiles and abroad.
Regards
David


----------



## T7 BNW

I dont think you can call 0800 numbers from abroad


----------



## redrocketTT

Ben
That's the number the AA have in their handbook. Perhaps the 00 makes a difference.
I'll be bringing it with me on thetrip, but hopefully won't need it :!: :!:


----------



## Bikerz

You just knock the 1st 0 off and you ring 800 etc.... :wink:


----------



## taTTy

redrocketTT said:


> Hi Ben
> If i'm reading the breakdown hand book correctly, it's 00 800 88 77 66 55.
> That's the 24 hr helpline calling from the UK, UK mobiles and abroad.
> Regards
> David


As David says .... just got the T&Cs booklet out "24 hour helpline calling from UK, UK mobiles and abroad... 00 800 88 77 66 55" ... it adds if calling from French Landline to dial 08 25 09 88 76 or 04 72 17 12 00


----------



## taTTy

Gonna get some Euros out .... how much are people taking

Was thinking that lunch on Saturday is going to be at hotel, evening meal at hotel, breaky at hotel so assume can charge any extras on the hotel room and settle by card. Also seen that tolls can be paid by card, so assume cash requirements are faily minimal ... so long as we don't all get caught speeding


----------



## T7 BNW

Guys and Gals.

This is quite an important one.

I have had some bad news today, that means i have had to change our plans quite a bit!!

Unfortunately i have just been told there is a huge marathon being run in Paris on the Sunday. This means all the roads going anywhere near the places i had planned to go (Eiffel Tower, La Louvre etc) are CLOSED.

This isn't ideal to say the least!! It means we will be unable to have the photos i was hoping for!!!!!

BUT

I have a backup plan. My backup plan is for us to do a midnight run into Paris on the Saturday night. Now this is something that i haven't actually put on the itinerary as i wasn't sure it was something everyone would want to do. We will already have had a pretty long day. We will have to "wing" this and see how it goes.

This leaves us Sunday. We have a couple of options for Sunday. I am speaking with the Clan-TT about going for a nice drive, with some stop off's at some nice places for photo's (just not IN Paris) and then on to a restaurant for some lunch. Our other option is to do our own thing.

I have heard some great things about Clan-TT and how accommodating they can be. My personal preference would be to go with Clan-TT on the Sunday for Some lunch and a drive. My worry is i don't know the area so well, and trying to find some good locations for photos outside Paris is not easy when you don't know it well. I have no doubt that what ever the Clan organise for Sunday will be fun packed and enjoyable.

This has really thrown a spanner in the works for me at a very late time in the day!! I wanted to tell you all because i know going into Paris was the big selling point for lots of you. I didn't want a lynch mob on my hands when we first meet!

I have no doubt, there no matter where we go we will have an excellent time. I guess its not where you go, but its who you go with! 

I am really sorry guys, and i just hope i haven't let you down or disappointed!

Ben


----------



## amiTT

Dont worry dude! Things never go to plan, but always are fun! Midnight in Paris would make some excellent photos like the NYE cruise, will also give me a chance to obtain some night photo tips from Rich using my bridge camera


----------



## T7 BNW

OK after speaking to the clan a bit further i really think we should stick with them on Sunday.

There will be a total of 25 -30 cars on the Sunday and this its self will make for a fun packed day!

We plan on stopping at some Castles and Forests, and maybe one or two other places and then lunch!

Its getting very close now and i really am excited! As i said in my previous post i think no matter what we do we will have a fun weekend!

I am really really sorry for those who wanted to go into Paris, but as i said, if we want to do a late night run into Paris on the Saturday night we can do!


----------



## Adam RRS

I dont have a clue what we're doing anyway so hasnt affected me in the slightest


----------



## T7 BNW

Adam,

PLease update your sig! 

Your a founding member of Team KanRajBerg!


----------



## Bikerz

Ive only got 70 euros, rest can go on cards. What about everyone else?


----------



## T7 BNW

Hadnt really thought about what cash i will be taking to be honest!

If you are going to want Lunch at the hotel on Saturday when we arrive, you will have to pay for this as its not included.

The dinner and breakfast are both included.

Lunch on the sunday is at a seperate restuarant and this is also payable seperatly.

Othewise i guess there is petrol, munch, fun on saturday night, more petrol, and drinks that are not included in our menus.

Dont forget you will all be able to pull Euro's out of a cash point should you need to.


----------



## amiTT

I have about 50 cash at home somewhere (will have to dig it out tonight), and im going to take about 200 cash on friday, rest will go on card if need be...


----------



## Bikerz

Petrol stations will take cards wont they? Make sure you check with bank yor card wont be blocked. Nationwide dont block cards used abroad if that helps anyone


----------



## taTTy

Ben,
You must be tearing your hear out :lol: 
Only a couple of days to go - hang in there buddy.

Must admit I was looking forward to Paris - never been there before  However, the idea of a midnight run with Eiffel Tower in lights sounds 8) , followed by a day with the locals and runs through forests and castles sounds 8) 8)

I'm a project manager by day and no matter what planning you put in place there is always a something out there to try and trip you up ... skill is how you deal with it and having mitigation in place, and you've managed that with everything that's been thrown at you ... hats off to you mate [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## rustyintegrale

A night run around Paris sounds great. We could really do with someone with local knowledge up front though!

I'm sure this is all gonna fall into place nicely guys. Hopefully all the locals will be watching the marathon, all the police will be tied up with crowd control, and we'll have the glorious open roads all to ourselves!!

Fingers crossed for the weather and a smooth crossing!

cheers

rich


----------



## T7 BNW

taTTy said:


> Ben,
> You must be tearing your hear out :lol:
> Only a couple of days to go - hang in there buddy.
> 
> Must admit I was looking forward to Paris - never been there before  However, the idea of a midnight run with Eiffel Tower in lights sounds 8) , followed by a day with the locals and runs through forests and castles sounds 8) 8)
> 
> I'm a project manager by day and no matter what planning you put in place there is always a something out there to try and trip you up ... skill is how you deal with it and having mitigation in place, and you've managed that with everything that's been thrown at you ... hats off to you mate [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Thanks TaTTy

I just hope everyone is as understanding as you!!

I cant right now guarantee the whole night drive into Paris, but if its something as a group most want to do, then i see no reason we cant give it a go!


----------



## T7 BNW

On another note (If you havent already read my post from earlier today then please scroll up and do so, ITS IMPORTANT!), the intinerary is now ready for me to send!

The only thing i am waiting for is pictures of:

TTSDave's car and a picture of him
A picture of Was (already got one of his car)
A picture of RedScouse (already got one of his car)
A picture of Y3PUTT (already got one of his car)

I really need this ASAP! (by tonight latest really)

Otherwise i am gonna have to send the document out to everyone without those pictures!

The intineraray is 16 pages long in total, because of its length i am going to need you all to print your own copys! (id use the printer at the office if you can)

Printing 12 X 16 pages would cost me a fortune in printing.

As soon as i have these pictures i will get it sent out!

IT will go via email

I hope everyone is getting even more excited as the day draws closer!

Cheers

Ben


----------



## amiTT

so excited i cant contain myself :lol:


----------



## Redscouse

Sent a picture of myself to you Ben about 20mins ago. Very sorry for the delay, ive been very very ill and even though now im a bit better, im hoping im well enough to come along


----------



## rustyintegrale

Redscouse said:


> Sent a picture of myself to you Ben about 20mins ago. Very sorry for the delay, ive been very very ill and even though now im a bit better, im hoping im well enough to come along


C'mon mate! Take all the pills and potions you can to get rid of it. We don't care if you're rattling - you're coming! 

Get well soonest!

Cheers

rich


----------



## T7 BNW

Mate no problem at all on the picture! Sorry for bugging you!!

I really hope you get better mate! Never nice to hear someone is unwell!!

I give you full permission to take as much time off work as you like! 

Really hope you make it!! Looking forward to seeing your TDI.


----------



## rustyintegrale

So guys,

Have we still got loan hi-viz jackets coming?

I've done my breakdown insurance (Green Flag).

Extended my normal car insurance (included anyway but we ALL need to take policies and the translation).

Got my driving licence and the paper counterpart (both necessary).

Removed RADAR and LASER detectors - They'll result in a huge fine. On or not. Even confiscation of your car.

Got a warning triangle.

Have video and stills cameras organised - must remember chargers and flash memory... :roll:

And you guys need to remember the cash for your decals - £10 sterling or 15 Euros - we don't have time for loose change, please have notes!

Anything I forgot?

See you Saturday!  8)


----------



## triplefan

rustyintegrale said:


> Have we still got loan hi-viz jackets coming?


Yes Rich, plus another couple have been requested (can't remember who) if anyone else needs them get in quick cos there are limited numbers.


----------



## rustyintegrale

triplefan said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have we still got loan hi-viz jackets coming?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Rich, plus another couple have been requested (can't remember who) if anyone else needs them get in quick cos there are limited numbers.
Click to expand...

Nice one mate... 

Do they really have 'Police' written on the back?!


----------



## triplefan

Have I missed something, or is CT3 3BJ all we have to go on?


----------



## triplefan

rustyintegrale said:


> triplefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have we still got loan hi-viz jackets coming?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Rich, plus another couple have been requested (can't remember who) if anyone else needs them get in quick cos there are limited numbers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice one mate...
> 
> Do they really have 'Police' written on the back?!
Click to expand...

Would you be disappointed?


----------



## rustyintegrale

triplefan said:


> Have I missed something, or is CT3 3BJ all we have to go on?


I think Ben is gonna email us all with a roadbook...

Everything we need to know... :wink:


----------



## T7 BNW

Not at all!!!  (we wouldnt be dissapointed!)

Ps... did you read the post i put up on the page before?


----------



## triplefan

T7 BNW said:


> Ps... did you read the post i put up on the page before?


Not listening, fingers in my ears la la la la, still want to do Paris in the daytime

Feel bad for ya Bud, real bummer


----------



## taTTy

triplefan said:


> Not listening, fingers in my ears la la la la, still want to do Paris in the daytime


Triple - hope you got your running shoes then cos its the equiv of the London Marathon ... something like 30,000 runners and 200,000 spectators


----------



## T7 BNW

Have they no courtesy? We had our trip organised long ago!


----------



## SimonQS

amiTT said:


> so excited i cant contain myself :lol:


easy mate, I dont want you bouncing around in the recaros! :wink:


----------



## amiTT

SimonQS said:


> amiTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> so excited i cant contain myself :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> easy mate, I dont want you bouncing around in the recaros! :wink:
Click to expand...

I hope I can fit in them


----------



## sTTranger

hi guys

Sorry for the late pic ben, dont check my e-mail too often, spend to much time down the pub. Ive been to Paris a few times and its definitely guna be better at night. Its nothing special in the day but when its lit up its awsome.

Well im preped and buzzin, cant wait to get goin :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale

Weather outlook for France on Saturday and Sunday is [smiley=sunny.gif]

Temperature 19ºC  

Think my tin top might be coming off!

Cheers

Rich


----------



## amiTT

rustyintegrale said:


> Think my tin top might be coming off!


Im so jealous!


----------



## sTTranger

Excellent, i can finaly get a chance to get the hood down.

guys how do i put a picture in here?


----------



## rustyintegrale

amiTT said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think my tin top might be coming off!
> 
> 
> 
> Im so jealous!
Click to expand...

But you'll be relaxing in your armchair in air-con comfort while Adam drives. :wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale

TTSDave said:


> Excellent, i can finaly get a chance to get the hood down.
> 
> guys how do i put a picture in here?


Get yourself a Photobox account (free). Upload the image. Then copy the IMG code line of HTML under the pic and paste into your message...

Like this... :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink: 









Cheers

rich


----------



## amiTT

Im gonna be in the QS with Simon as well as the RRS... Will use the RRS for the action shots of the TT out the window  been reading lots on photography, and hopefully will put my skills to use this weekend


----------



## rustyintegrale

amiTT said:


> Im gonna be in the QS with Simon as well as the RRS... Will use the RRS for the action shots of the TT out the window  been reading lots on photography, and hopefully will put my skills to use this weekend


Have you got a mount to stick the camera to the window and a cable release? :roll:


----------



## amiTT

no, but for the driving shots with very quick shutter (1/400 for example) I shouldnt need one, unless I have been reading completely wrong?


----------



## rustyintegrale

Any joy with Photobucket Dave?

If you email me the pic, I'll host it for you... :wink:

[email protected]

cheers

rich


----------



## sTTranger

Thanks for the help


----------



## sTTranger

finaly got there lol, thank alot, been tryin for weeks lol


----------



## rustyintegrale

TTSDave said:


> finaly got there lol, thank alot, been tryin for weeks lol


You'll be needing that after this weekend... :wink:


----------



## taTTy

TTSDave said:


> Thanks for the help


Verrrry nice Dave ... looking forward to seeing that one in the flesh :mrgreen:


----------



## rustyintegrale

Apparently petrol is £1.19350/litre in France... 

Is there a Shell station where we can 'brim' our cars before getting on the ferry?

cheers

rich


----------



## sTTranger

Guy why do i have to keep editing my post to get my pic to come back up, i have to keep changing the url?


----------



## y3putt

rustyintegrale said:


> Apparently petrol is £1.19350/litre in France...
> 
> Is there a Shell station where we can 'brim' our cars before getting on the ferry?
> 
> cheers
> 
> rich


Rich..

Nearest Shell station is in Faversham..just off the M2.. Take the Faversham turning off the M2... when off the motorway in Faversham ,turn right towards A2/ Dover.. Shell garage on left hand side about half a mile..you go past it to get on A2..

Mark


----------



## rustyintegrale

y3putt said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently petrol is £1.19350/litre in France...
> 
> Is there a Shell station where we can 'brim' our cars before getting on the ferry?
> 
> cheers
> 
> rich
> 
> 
> 
> Rich..
> 
> Nearest Shell station is in Faversham..just off the M2.. Take the Faversham turning off the M2... when off the motorway in Faversham ,turn right towards A2/ Dover.. Shell garage on left hand side about half a mile..you go past it to get on A2..
> 
> Mark
Click to expand...

Cheers Mark


----------



## T7 BNW

Some one rehost TTSDaves picture, i cant see it!

Tour guide is going out tonight guys!

Really cant wait!! Have i already said that?


----------



## rustyintegrale

amiTT said:


> no, but for the driving shots with very quick shutter (1/400 for example) I shouldnt need one, unless I have been reading completely wrong?


A quick shutter will freeze the wheels and make it look stationary. You need say a 30th but to do that you need the camera absolutely still. Hence the need for a mount and a cable release.

I'm taking a couple, so no probs to borrow one. Just don't trust it outside of the car without something else tethering it!

cheers

rich


----------



## T7 BNW

Check your emails guys!


----------



## T7 BNW

Rich bring me all the camera goodies you have!! I also bought a new camera and want some lessons whilst away!


----------



## amiTT

I dont think your camera can take a cable release ben 

Mine does... will do some more reading, i swear they said you can shoot straight out of the window :?


----------



## T7 BNW

Morning All!

I just wanted to check that everyone had received the itinerary!

If you havent let me know!


----------



## rustyintegrale

amiTT said:


> I dont think your camera can take a cable release ben
> 
> Mine does... will do some more reading, i swear they said you can shoot straight out of the window :?


You can! It just depends on the effect you're after. If you want the feeling of speed then you need the background blurred and the wheels obviously spinning. Too fast a shutter speed will freeze frame it. The downside of a longer shutter speed is the need to hold the camera steady. A clamp and a shutter release makes that easier.

Many of the 'speed' shots you see are achieved at very low speed. Sometimes with the vehicle being pushed! In these cases the camera is mounted on a crane arrangement fixed to the car which means the camera is looking at the car and travelling at the same speed. A smooth road will then effectively mean the camera sees the car as stationery but the wheels and background moving. This makes for a sharp car with the other elements nicely blurred to give the feeling of speed.

Cheers

Rich 

PS Ben I have the itinerary.


----------



## amiTT

aaahhhh, makes sense!

OK well I have lots and lots of storage space on my memory cards to take loads of the same thing and pick the best pics  Just need loads of batteries now, just realised my camera eats them for brekkie


----------



## Bikerz

I have mine. Thanks Ben.

Big thanks to Adam for taking his tank and our lugage so we can be lighter and faster :wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale

amiTT said:


> aaahhhh, makes sense!
> 
> OK well I have lots and lots of storage space on my memory cards to take loads of the same thing and pick the best pics  Just need loads of batteries now, just realised my camera eats them for brekkie


Yeah that's the thing mate - experiment. If you're shooting a car in motion from the side for example you don't need to worry about stopping down the aperture to achieve maximum depth of field, so you can just concentrate on changing shutter speeds. So give the camera shutter speed priority and then shoot your pics in a sequence of different shutter speeds. You will need to keep the speeds of the target car and tracking car constant to then determine which shutter speed at which travelling speed gives you the effect you're after.

It's all about covering all eventualities. You might get one shot in ten that works but at least you'll have it. If you only shoot one image and the settings are wrong you haven't got it at all! Digital cards make this easier of course because you can review and discard the crap.

Don't be completely taken in by your cameras LCD screen though. They don't necessarily display at the correct brightness so you might think a shot is too dark when in fact it isn't. Use it only to review your composition/framing...

I think that's enough photography advice for now. My rates for proper lessons are very reasonable! :wink:

Cheers

Rich


----------



## amiTT

rustyintegrale said:


> I think that's enough photography advice for now. My rates for proper lessons are very reasonable! :wink:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Rich


So how many bottles of wine will I need to bring


----------



## was

T7 BNW said:


> Morning All!
> I just wanted to check that everyone had received the itinerary!
> If you havent let me know!


nice work Ben ! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

you got my best side in the pic too :lol: :lol:  

p.s Dont forget to switch your Xenons over! im happy to help if anybody needs a hand.


----------



## triplefan

Ben

Itinerary received OK, thanks (great job BTW)

Please note no-one has called me Noel for the last 42 years!!!

Cheers

Andy


----------



## Bikerz

Tripple - I have radios for us.

Was- Can you do mine please buddy, I want the expert to touch my car (Even if its just adjusting the lights).

Anyone bringing VAG . com?


----------



## was

Bikerz said:


> Was- Can you do mine please buddy, I want the expert to touch my car (Even if its just adjusting the lights).
> 
> Anyone bringing VAG . com?


no problem at all 

will have VAGcom on board too [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## T7 BNW

Nice to see Was in the land of the living! 

IM sure a few of us will have VAG Com with us.


----------



## amiTT

Bikerz said:


> Was- Can you do mine please buddy, I want the expert to touch my car (Even if its just adjusting the lights).


You may as well get Was to install some DRLs for you too, im sure he can do them on the ferry 

:lol:

Im good with the headlamp adjustment too if anyone needs any help


----------



## Bikerz

amiTT said:


> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was- Can you do mine please buddy, I want the expert to touch my car (Even if its just adjusting the lights).
Click to expand...

You may as well get Was to install some DRLs for you too, im sure he can do them on the ferry 

:lol:



> One day one day, untill then il keep dreaming. £500 is just too much for me at min


----------



## Bikerz

was said:


> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was- Can you do mine please buddy, I want the expert to touch my car (Even if its just adjusting the lights).
> 
> Anyone bringing VAG . com?
> 
> 
> 
> no problem at all
> 
> will have VAGcom on board too [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
Click to expand...

Cheers (Il be in charge of keeping you busy on ferry then :wink: ) My headlights are too high and my indicators dont flash when I lock car.


----------



## sTTranger

> You may as well get Was to install some DRLs for you too, im sure he can do them on the ferry
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Im good with the headlamp adjustment too if anyone needs any help


What are DLRs?


----------



## T7 BNW

Daylight running lights!

They are the lights in Amitts signiture.


----------



## amiTT

Dave, you dont need them, you have a TTS, come as standard


----------



## sTTranger

lol i realised that when i saw you the pic, didnt know what they were called


----------



## was

T7 BNW said:


> Nice to see Was in the land of the living!


cheers mate  ive had a manic 48 hours 

Bikerz, height adjustment is easy to manually adjust, can use vagcom to check the self levelling system is A OK :wink:

in 48 hours we will be in France [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## sTTranger

Hey guys, last minute hitch. Ive got everything but having trouble finding the paper copy of my driving licence, is this guna be a problem?


----------



## T7 BNW

You only need it if you get pulled over. I cant really see it being a big issue. But if you can find it, youd feel much more comfortable!


----------



## sTTranger

k thanks, ill keep looking, id prefer the peace of mind


----------



## triplefan

TTSDave said:


> You may as well get Was to install some DRLs for you too, im sure he can do them on the ferry
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Im good with the headlamp adjustment too if anyone needs any help
> 
> 
> 
> What are DLRs?
Click to expand...

 DLR = Docklands Light Railway :lol:


----------



## Bikerz

was said:


> T7 BNW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see Was in the land of the living!
> 
> 
> 
> cheers mate  ive had a manic 48 hours
> 
> Bikerz, height adjustment is easy to manually adjust, can use vagcom to check the self levelling system is A OK :wink:
> 
> in 48 hours we will be in France [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
Click to expand...

I was told you need VAG.com or your fighting against the motot and will break it?


----------



## Redscouse

Managed to climb out of bed again, Ben the Itinerary is brilliant mate, well put together  

Ive been putting a few things together and packing today as i will be down south early tomorrow morning, as im having some work done to my tractor before we go across to France


----------



## amiTT

Are you going to Staines by any chance? :wink:


----------



## Redscouse

amiTT said:


> Are you going to Staines by any chance? :wink:


Im not going to Staines no, but i am driving past  :wink:


----------



## was

Bikerz said:


> I was told you need VAG.com or your fighting against the motot and will break it?


not true, I can explain how it works when I see you.


----------



## amiTT

Redscouse said:


> amiTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you going to Staines by any chance? :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Im not going to Staines no, but i am driving past  :wink:
Click to expand...

Aaah, Frimley then


----------



## triplefan

was said:


> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was told you need VAG.com or your fighting against the motot and will break it?
> 
> 
> 
> not true, I can explain how it works when I see you.
Click to expand...

Me too please [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Bikerz

Budge over you, "he's my firend" :lol:


----------



## amiTT

There are actually 2 adjustments in the Xenon (correct me if I am wrong) one which is up/down and can only be done via VagCom as the up down movement is controlled by the level controllers on the suspension...

There is also a lens shift lever, which can be done by hand only. the lens shift is what we need to do for EU driving...


----------



## Redscouse

amiTT said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amiTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you going to Staines by any chance? :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Im not going to Staines no, but i am driving past  :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aaah, Frimley then
Click to expand...

 :wink: Bingo mate  :lol:


----------



## was

amiTT said:


> There are actually 2 adjustments in the Xenon (correct me if I am wrong) one which is up/down and can only be done via VagCom as the up down movement is controlled by the level controllers on the suspension...
> 
> There is also a lens shift lever, which can be done by hand only. the lens shift is what we need to do for EU driving...


Ok AmiTT I will correct you :lol: well you kinda asked for it :wink: there are 3 adjustments [smiley=smash.gif]

we can discuss it over a drink or 2 with Bikerz & Triplefan, my new mates


----------



## amiTT

Ooooh! I know the 3rd one too! Just remembered it! There is some screws at the top for adjustment too! Am I right now?


----------



## amiTT

Redscouse said:


> :wink: Bingo mate  :lol:


WICKED  Gotta take me for a spin! I know the TT TDIQ is quick as standard, but once VagCheck'd I bet it will be a right monster! That is going to be awesome testing it out to Paris and back!

All these remapped TTs best watch out


----------



## was

amiTT said:


> Ooooh! I know the 3rd one too! Just remembered it! There is some screws at the top for adjustment too! Am I right now?


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## amiTT

was said:


> amiTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooh! I know the 3rd one too! Just remembered it! There is some screws at the top for adjustment too! Am I right now?
> 
> 
> 
> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
Click to expand...

Do i get a prize?

PS. A guy called Daryl may send you a message... He wants some DRLs


----------



## Bikerz

The 3rd one you talk about - Thats the only one i knew about :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale

amiTT said:


> So how many bottles of wine will I need to bring


None mate. If we end up in a vineyard you can just give me and my beloved a lift home... :lol:


----------



## Redscouse

Just for information aswell, my passenger will be bringing along a new tripod-sticky-window-car-spider-monster thing!!

http://www.b-hague.co.uk/hague_double_s ... nt_sm4.htm


----------



## amiTT

rustyintegrale said:


> amiTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how many bottles of wine will I need to bring
> 
> 
> 
> None mate. If we end up in a vineyard you can just give me and my beloved a lift home... :lol:
Click to expand...

So thats you and the TT, what about the missus :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale

amiTT said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amiTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how many bottles of wine will I need to bring
> 
> 
> 
> None mate. If we end up in a vineyard you can just give me and my beloved a lift home... :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So thats you and the TT, what about the missus :lol:
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol: She's tripping over her bottom lip and threatening not to come! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## redrocketTT

Ben
Great work with the itinerary. I'm sure i can say thank you from all of us for all your hard work.

Changing the xenons over for Francais is quite straight forward, just fiddleyer :?: on the passenger side.
Less than 36 hours now   
See you all for bacon butties oh so soon 8) 8)

David


----------



## triplefan

Bikerz said:


> Budge over you, "he's my firend" :lol:


OK OK, I'll bring my own firend :roll:


----------



## rustyintegrale

Ben, can you sort the flowers for Mrs Mark for doing the bacon butties?

You have a fund you can draw on but claim a contribution back from every traveller! :wink:

Really hard pushed for time tomorrow... :?

Cheers mate,

rich


----------



## triplefan

Bikerz said:


> Tripple - I have radios for us.
> 
> Was- Can you do mine please buddy, I want the expert to touch my car (Even if its just adjusting the lights).
> 
> Anyone bringing VAG . com?


Nice one Sheldon, glad to see someone else leaving everything till the last minute :lol:


----------



## triplefan

Ben and Rich Hi Vis are here.


----------



## redrocketTT

Ben
You may not remember but i said i'd get some flowers for Mrs Mark(Hayley :?: ) You've done enough organising.
Rich
i 'll get the flowers. It's on my list for tomorrow.

David


----------



## rustyintegrale

triplefan said:


> Ben and Rich Hi Vis are here.


Cool mate, thanks!


----------



## rustyintegrale

redrocketTT said:


> Ben
> You may not remember but i said i'd get some flowers for Mrs Mark(Hayley :?: ) You've done enough organising.
> Rich
> i 'll get the flowers. It's on my list for tomorrow.
> 
> David


David, you're a star! No garage flowers though... :wink:


----------



## redrocketTT

Rich
Pleaseeee 8) 8)


----------



## Redscouse

Ive got a quad pack of 2 way radios for anyone else needing to borrow one or two..... or three! :roll:


----------



## taTTy

T7 BNW said:


> Morning All!
> 
> I just wanted to check that everyone had received the itinerary!
> 
> If you havent let me know!


Ben - recieved thanks - great job. Sorry about the crap photo .... looks like I'll be reliant on everyone else for quality pics of the trip :lol:

Thought I had everything - even had a new windscreen fitted today - didn't like the way an old repair was starting to crack ... but realised looking at the list I haven't got the spare bulbs - anyone bothering to carry a xenon - I thought they were supposed to be good for life

Might need some help from somene with the lens adjustment ... pleeeease :roll:

Looking forward to meeting everyone ..... anyones other halfs worrying about what to wear :roll: :lol:


----------



## Bikerz

triplefan said:


> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tripple - I have radios for us.
> 
> Was- Can you do mine please buddy, I want the expert to touch my car (Even if its just adjusting the lights).
> 
> Anyone bringing VAG . com?
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one Sheldon, glad to see someone else leaving everything till the last minute :lol:
Click to expand...

I didnt honest. Just never let you know. sorry


----------



## was

Redscouse said:


> Ive got a quad pack of 2 way radios for anyone else needing to borrow one or two..... or three! :roll:


yes please! what batteries do they take?


----------



## T7 BNW

redrocketTT said:


> Ben
> You may not remember but i said i'd get some flowers for Mrs Mark(Hayley :?: ) You've done enough organising.
> Rich
> i 'll get the flowers. It's on my list for tomorrow.
> 
> David


Hi All!!

RedRocketTT, i did remember, and hadn't prompted Rich for his question of getting flowers! He's just another nice guy like you!!!!

I hadn't mentioned it as i thought it would be a nice surprise! Mark, if ya reading, don't tell Hayley 

I have to be honest guys. I put the "essentials needed in France" list out to cover my own arse! But Ive been abroad driving 100's of times, and never had any of those things!

Shit CAN happen, and i guess you should always be prepared for worst case scenario!

Nearly there guys!!!!!

Infact. for my holiday has started, ive taken tomorrow off work, cleaning the chelsea tractor with Ads, Amitt and Simon

  

P.S

Would love a 2way radio if there is one or two going spare!! The QS and the RRS dont have one at the moment!


----------



## Redscouse

Was, They take AAA batteries mate. You are more than welcome to one if you wish.

Meaning i have another 2 

Ben... wanna clean my motor...... mines covered in bird poo and is really dirty, with me being ill i havent had chance to clean it (cheap handwash tomorrow if i can find one) :lol:

Cya saturday morning folks, im going to sleep now, and when i wake up... nice and early, ill be setting off down south


----------



## amiTT

The RRS and QS will claim the other 2ways if they are going? I will bring batteries!


----------



## Bikerz

Ive taken my space save, but cant be bothered with jack or brace (I presume you guys will have 1 between you :roll: )

I have jump leads and coilpacks


----------



## triplefan

We have coil packs, jump leads, tow rope, fire extinguisher, instant spare, proper spare, tyre pump, first aid kit and first aider 

Itinerary is all loaded onto tomtom,

Don't yet have euro breakdown, spare bulbs, GB sticker, memory card for camera

Roll on tomorrow


----------



## Bikerz

1st aider - Did the Mrs warn you about me then? :wink:


----------



## sTTranger

Hey guys

I got the xenon lights, i thought they didnt need any adjusting?


----------



## triplefan

Bikerz said:


> 1st aider - Did the Mrs warn you about me then? :wink:


Reading betwen the lines, just gotta make sure you are in front of me at all times :lol:


----------



## Bikerz

TTSDave said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I got the xenon lights, i thought they didnt need any adjusting?


They dip to left, so flick a switch and they dip to right


----------



## Adam RRS

quite exciting innit!!!

wooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Bikerz

How the vechiles coming along? Nice and shinny


----------



## T7 BNW

Seems to be going well!


----------



## redrocketTT

Hi Tatty

I've bought 2 spare xenon bulbs, but hopefully won't need this weekend.
Happy to help with lens adjustment

See you all just a little bit laters now-i can smell Bacon butties  
Regards
David


----------



## T7 BNW

Mark.

Adam doesnt eat bacon. Is there any chance of doing one egg butty?

We can bring an egg if it helps!


----------



## rustyintegrale

Everybody ready?

Stuck my decals on tonight - took 5 minutes.

Mark if you're reading this a square bucket or washing up bowl would be great for dipping the decals into. I used a round bucket and it's not the best!

Really looking forward to this now... 8)

Cheers

rich


----------



## triplefan

rustyintegrale said:


> Everybody ready?
> 
> Stuck my decals on tonight - took 5 minutes.
> 
> Mark if you're reading this a square bucket or washing up bowl would be great for dipping the decals into. I used a round bucket and it's not the best!
> 
> Really looking forward to this now... 8)
> 
> Cheers
> 
> rich


Wot no photo?


----------



## rustyintegrale

triplefan said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody ready?
> 
> Stuck my decals on tonight - took 5 minutes.
> 
> Mark if you're reading this a square bucket or washing up bowl would be great for dipping the decals into. I used a round bucket and it's not the best!
> 
> Really looking forward to this now... 8)
> 
> Cheers
> 
> rich
> 
> 
> 
> Wot no photo?
Click to expand...

All camera gear packed...


----------



## triplefan

Really wanted to see what they look like, how big are they?


----------



## y3putt

Hey Guys...

ALL ready this end...got bacon..sausages and 1 egg..!!! :lol:

All I need help with is adjusting the lights ..Was.. :wink:

Rich...got 3 buckets with sponges and 1 square washing up bowl..

I only hope this frigging fog clears..its been pea-soup down here the last couple of days.. went to Dover today and could hardly see the sea.!!! Fingers crossed...

Bed early tonight gents...and ladies...no sleeping -in!!

TTFN

Mark


----------



## rustyintegrale

triplefan said:


> Really wanted to see what they look like, how big are they?


740mm long.

Pic from my wife's camera - you guys are so excitable... :lol: We're trying to pack!










cheers

rich


----------



## rustyintegrale

y3putt said:


> Hey Guys...
> 
> ALL ready this end...got bacon..sausages and 1 egg..!!! :lol:
> 
> All I need help with is adjusting the lights ..Was.. :wink:
> 
> Rich...got 3 buckets with sponges and 1 square washing up bowl..
> 
> I only hope this frigging fog clears..its been pea-soup down here the last couple of days.. went to Dover today and could hardly see the sea.!!! Fingers crossed...
> 
> Bed early tonight gents...and ladies...no sleeping -in!!
> 
> TTFN
> 
> Mark


All looks pretty well organised your end mate. Well done!


----------



## T7 BNW

Wow rich,

They look great!!!!

They are bigger than i expected!! cant wait to see all our cars driving with these on!!!!!

Is everyone in bed already?


----------



## rustyintegrale

T7 BNW said:


> Wow rich,
> 
> They look great!!!!
> 
> They are bigger than i expected!! cant wait to see all our cars driving with these on!!!!!
> 
> Is everyone in bed already?


just about to eat. They've always been that size mate. I wanted bigger! :wink:


----------



## TTitan

bon voyage all. post piccies when you get a chance.

TTitan


----------



## redrocketTT

I'm just off to bed shortly. 
Doubt i'll sleep as really looking forward to trip. 
Hope the fog won't linger and delay the ferries :!: :!: 
i've packed a bucket, might as well take it for a ride  
CU soon guys


----------



## triplefan

Thanks Rich, they look stunning, top job!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wish I had a black car now, hope they look as good on silver.

Off to bed soon, up in 6 hours, see y'all in the morning

Andy


----------



## VSPURS

Your all going to have such a wicked weekend!

So gutted I'm not going!

Make sure you take loads of pics! Can't wait to see! Its going to look amazing with your decals!

I hope you get the weather.

Good luck.

Steve

8)


----------



## blackers

.
Hope you are all having an excellent time in France on the EnTTente TTour [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

I like the decals, very smart.

Look forward to seeing the photographs when you get back


----------



## rustyintegrale

Fab trip, best ever event... 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)

Ben mate, you did a brilliant job and big thanks also to David (Iceman) and the ClanTT for their amazing hospitality and kindness. [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Thanks also to everybody who went. You were a great crowd and an absolute pleasure to be around. 

For all those wishing they'd come, plans are already underway for next year...

Everyone take a big pat on the back...

Cheers, enjoy a good night's sleep!

rich


----------



## amiTT

How did I know Rich would be the first to post :roll:

As Rich said above, definitely one to remember for years to come, and many other meets really will not come to the standard both Ben (T7 BNW) and David (Iceman_fr) set! Amazing from the word go, everyone who didn't/couldn't make it really missed out!!!

Ben, David, thank you so much for the time and effort you both put into this, from both the UK side to the French side... Also thanks to Mark and Hayley for the excellent breakfast butties, Rich for the decals, Simon for the lift :wink: and everyone else who were a cracking bunch to be around this weekend!!!

Can't wait to see the photos, videos and stories posted up about this...

amiTT


----------



## Adam RRS

AMAZING TIME!!!

I wont repeat whats already been said as we all know what a fabulous job Ben and David have done!

Can I also say what a great crowd we had... what a nice bunch of people!

Looking forward to seeing all the pics etc. As AmiTT said above, those of you who thought about attending and didnt, really missed out.


----------



## papeo

Hi Guys !

Thanks a lot for this week-end ! 
All french people hare very happy to meet you and your TT's (your mods are very nice, we are small players ... lol)
I think David (Iceman) will post pics!

8)


----------



## gregmail

hi!
first post here, thanks for coming, we enjoy the party too 

my pics of saturday here : http://www.flickr.com/photos/digipulp/s ... 356156058/










Kind regards,

greg :mrgreen:


----------



## dimdim60_fr

Hi Guy's !!!

Yehh I see that the frenchies are created an ivasion of the TTOC place too  !

For my parts it's more easy to write english that to speak it  and some of us could have contasted it. However *we are very happy to see you and this WE is a real pleasure for the clanTT guy's who are here*.
We are some hurried to see your pictures specially pictures of Adam when we drive and of the other members . I will be post my picts too on this board !

For french members we have remembers of this meeting that your TT's are diabolic :twisted: with great modifications but for my parts I fund in love for the QS TT !!!

I hope that clanTT will be come to meet you too 8),

Best Regards,

Dimitri :mrgreen:


----------



## ttrev21

Ben , brilliant brilliant job mate can`t thank you enough ,you have certainly set the bench mark for all future meetings ,that is going to be one tough act to follow.
Huge thank you to Mark and Hayley for a great breakfast ( know where to stop next time I am in the area and hungry ) , and to our buddies in Franch for looking after us .
I will be boring my friends for months with stories abouy this trip , stick my name top of the list for next year please Ben.

Great meet , great cars , great company , what more could you ask for.

Trevor


----------



## y3putt

Hey Guys...

Well...where do I start.!!

A MASSIVE thanks to Ben and David...and a MASSIVE thanks to everyone else on the trip.. What a brilliant weekend..!! One I will always look back on with a smile..

What a fantastic bunch of people...both me and Hayley really enjoyed everyones company and we certainly enjoyed the banter and laughs...

The French people were very hospitable and made us very welcome..So ..THANK YOU Clan TT..

If Carlsberg made TT Events.... This would be the benchmark!!

Can't wait for the next one!!!

Kind Regards to all

Mark and Hayley...


----------



## T7 BNW

Well.....

I dont know where to begin!

First of all the event would have been NOTHING with out those who attended !So a HUGE thanks to everyone for putting their trust in me to organise this event!

A MAAAHHHUUUUSSSSSIIIIIVEEEE thank you to Hayley (NOT YOU MARK ) for our breakfast on saturday morning! I think we coulda had a grumpy bunch on our hands without breakfast!

another HUUUUUUUGE thank you to Rich. He helped me in so many ways and all being behind the scenes without looking for any recognition! His Decals where amazing, and well.... just all his help was really apprecaited!

The same goes for Amz.... Although we had a couple of hitches on the petrol station, the route planned was excellent and no one ran out of petrol!

Of course we cant forget our french buddies, without them i think TTSDave would still be driving round france looking for our first location!

And last but in no way least...David (Iceman). His first location was something not to be missed, the drive he took us on was like no other ive ever done, and the crowed he got together was fantastic!!

I will be starting a new thread with some pictures shortly, I should warn you all.... there is something like 1500 photos and videos! Its gonna take me some time to go through them, up load them etc etc....

I will also say this......

i WILL be organising another event....Organisation will begin shortly as to give people plenty of time!!!!


----------



## T7 BNW

No point wasting time guys!

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=137801


----------



## sTTranger

Hi guys,

wow, i thought id go to sleep, get up nice and early and be the first to post lol.

I guess everyone has pretty much said everything but id like say a very well done to Ben, looking forward to the next one. This was my first ever experience of a cruise (race) lol and everyone there was great. I hope to see you all at the next trip and hopefully some at the brighton meet.

I think im hooked [smiley=bigcry.gif] and dont worry simon i see a remaped rematch on the horizon :lol:


----------



## amiTT

The QS and TTS both as standard are not far off at all in terms of rolling starts 

Simon is a madman behind the wheel, and spending most of the trip as the passenger in the QS I think that will be my choice of car if I decide to return to the fold later...

Can't get over how much we actually did and also experienced over what was in effectively 24 hours in Versailles/Paris.

I just don't think the french Police would invite us back any time soon :roll:


----------



## redrocketTT

Guys
Typing this with the matchsticks in.....
It's all been said, but big thanks to Ben for the fantastic organising....Rich for the decals......Hayley for the bacon butties, David from Clan TT(what about that castle on Saturday :!: :!: 8) and to all you who came for making it a great.. if full on weekend :!: :!:

Adam...Not sure about the Mk 3 TT(better known as the RRS)

Once again, thanks guys, looking forward to seeing all the pix :!: :!:


----------



## sheppyk

Oh no just spotted this little excursion, damn lol

Doing it again any time soon???


----------



## dimdim60_fr

sheppyk said:


> Oh no just spotted this little excursion, damn lol
> 
> Doing it again any time soon???


Yes, Ben prepared it again  :
viewtopic.php?f=3&t=137801


----------



## Adam RRS

Quotes from the trip, heard over and over again.... Those of you on the radios will understand more!

Feel free to add to it...

"Ribe me?! - I dont get it!?"

"We're stuck at the lights!"

"Ok guys... take a left at the end, thats a left at the end.... oh... sorry, i mean right!"

"Cops cops cops!!!"

"If yr happy and you know it honk yr horn!"


----------



## ttrev21

Ben

I know the perfect place in Italy and a route that will take us through 6 countries , with cheap fuel on route, 2 spectactular mountain passes including the one voted on Top Gear as best driving road in europe, plus a duty free resort to stay in with cheap hotels 25 euros each per night , cheap alcohol ( blue vodka 6 euros ) and fuel at 67 cents per litre .

Will pm you with details

Trevor


----------



## Adam RRS

sounds like heaven trevor... just tell me the foods good and i'm there!


----------



## ttrev21

Adam

The food is to die for...........


----------



## amiTT

now that would be awesome!


----------



## sTTranger

That trip sounds awsome, wil we be doin it any time soon or will i have to wait a whole year :?


----------



## T7 BNW

Lets keep discussions about next event in the correct page!

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=137801


----------



## Redscouse

Had an absolutely amazing time!

Echoing what has already been said, but i want to give a huge Thank You to Ben for organising this event, i wont forget it in a hurry, was brilliant to say the least. Also a big shout out should be said to David (Iceman) as i think without his organisation and help over the water, we would of got lost and more than likely ended up in 6 different convoys going around Paris.

Thanks very much to Mark and Hayley for their early morning cooking to get us all going Saturday morning, thanks very much to Rich for your help behind the scenes with the decals and so forth, and a BIG thanks to EVERYBODY who turned up, this wouldnt of happened without the numbers and im sure 70-80% of the attendee's will want to do this, or something similar again...... i know i do  

Thanks once again Ben and David, had a brilliant time, thank you guys


----------



## T7 BNW

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=137825

Photos gents!


----------



## Bikerz

"Bikerz stuck at Light Bikerz Stuck at the lights"

:lol:

Thanks to everyone was a great weekend, thank you all!!!


----------



## T7 BNW

Bikerz

You gonna join us on the next one??

Details in Events section!


----------



## Icemanfr

Thanks a lot for coming guys

I've really much appreciated your kindness and your beautifull cars

It was really a wonderfull week-end

See you soon i hope

David aka Iceman


----------



## Bikerz

Thank you Dave, great tatics at junctions to keep us all together thanks, The others know how stressed I got when lost :roll: :lol:

And thank Pro*** (Red TT for me for his cluster)


----------



## redrocketTT

Hi all

My favourite line.... The GPS indicated 152  :


----------



## Bikerz

And then Dave comes past :roll: 
Whats teh price on your shares in Shell this week Dave? :wink:


----------



## T7 BNW

LOL

I think thats my favorite line too...

Although the one stuck in my head for ever and ever is "Bikerz is stuck at the lights!"


----------



## triplefan

I know it's been said before but.........................................

I just want to thank my Mum and Dad for having me, Audi for making a TT, and God for making France

Seriously though, Ben what a fabulous week-end, you have done us proud,

Rich your decals were the mutts nuts, (do you reckon I could get them stuck onto a magnetic backing?)

Hayley and Mark thanks for the Saturday morning breakfast bash

David (Iceman) and all you guys from France for your amazing hospitality and "joie de vivre (joie de TT?)"

Everybody else who came for being such a great bunch


----------



## taTTy

Think I've only just woken up ..... what a fab weekend

Went away with a bunch of strangers and came home with new found friends

Thanks to all those making this, our first event, the best experience ever. I can only echo all the thanks and praise that has already been expressed

Lessons learned ....

Must get Sat nav ... but at least saw plenty of Calais looking for the smallest Shell petrol station in the world .... I believe you Am

BikerZ for high speed windscreen wash and lane changes

TTSDave for following complete strangers .... r u home yet :lol:

Y3PUTT *IS * Frank Spencer and Catherine Tate in disguise ... I am convinced my ribs are bruised from laughing

Redrockets co-pilot J for car to car visual entertainment 

Now already looking forward to the next one ... hopefully with a few mods between now and then


----------



## Bikerz

Were my lane changes that bad


----------



## taTTy

Bikerz said:


> Were my lane changes that bad


Just recall this red blur in the distance flashing across the lanes as we got to a junction. Sat nav must have said change lanes in 0 metres :lol:


----------



## SimonQS

amiTT said:


> The QS and TTS both as standard are not far off at all in terms of rolling starts
> 
> Simon is a madman behind the wheel, and spending most of the trip as the passenger in the QS I think that will be my choice of car if I decide to return to the fold later...
> 
> Can't get over how much we actually did and also experienced over what was in effectively 24 hours in Versailles/Paris.
> 
> I just don't think the french Police would invite us back any time soon :roll:


 :roll:


----------



## SimonQS

TTSDave said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I think im hooked [smiley=bigcry.gif] and dont worry simon i see a remaped rematch on the horizon :lol:


You better believe it, my good old partner in crime! :wink:


----------



## SimonQS

TTSDave said:


> That trip sounds awsome, wil we be doin it any time soon or will i have to wait a whole year :?


Dont worry, we are doing to "ring" in September! 8)


----------



## SimonQS

Icemanfr said:


> Thanks a lot for coming guys
> 
> I've really much appreciated your kindness and your beautifull cars
> 
> It was really a wonderfull week-end
> 
> See you soon i hope
> 
> David aka Iceman


Thanks again David, see you at the traffic lights!


----------



## Kai

"Good evening Ladies and Gentlemen, this is vice-captain Redscouse speaking.../...from all of us at TT forum international cruises, we thank you for riding with us" (those with the radios sunday evening would know what i'm on about  ),

I'm just doing some 'quick' processing on the photos I've taken over the weekend, and am now uploading to my Flickr account, all 600mb of 'em. Should be all uploaded by tomorrow morning. Full fat resolution 3888x2592 for your viewing pleasure. (will provide link tomorrow)

The videos, I haven't started capturing yet, am sure I'm going to cringe on the stuff I say on camera... but rest assured, I'll *hopefully* have something entertaining up on youtube soon.

Just signed up to the forum to give a big thank you to everyone involved for making my rare weekend off work a very memorable one, there isn't any doubt about it. Thanks for having me.
The jam packed weekend has really felt like I've been away for a whole week. Am still recovering even now!

Anyway!, I hope to be there in Italy next year with my student film crew in a Ford Focus camera car


----------



## Bikerz

Ford focus and your going to keep up with us? :lol:


----------



## sTTranger

Hey guys

I actualy missed the A2 turning on the way home so followed the M20  , took an extra half hour but i got home 

Dont worry si ill be right on your ass all the way to germany  .

Guys i wanted to ask which remap to get. I was thinking about the blueray but a few people have recommended different companies. Im not so worried now about downloading and uploading it, i just dont wanna get beat by simonQS :lol:


----------



## Kai

Bikerz said:


> Ford focus and your going to keep up with us? :lol:


You're not planning on speeding are you? 8)

I'm good up to 120mph.


----------



## amiTT

I think we should all chip in and hire Kai a TT for the week? That would be awesome!


----------



## Kai

amiTT said:


> I think we should all chip in and hire Kai a TT for the week? That would be awesome!


 :lol:

I wish.


----------



## SimonQS

TTSDave said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Guys i wanted to ask which remap to get. I was thinking about the blueray but a few people have recommended different companies. Im not so worried now about downloading and uploading it, i just dont wanna get beat by simonQS :lol:


For god sake, dont tell him :wink:


----------



## Bikerz

Kai said:


> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ford focus and your going to keep up with us? :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> You're not planning on speeding are you? 8)
> 
> I'm good up to 120mph.
Click to expand...

Im sure Dave and Simon will drop to that speed at some point :wink:


----------



## amiTT

Dont worry Kai, you can jump in my car for some shoots, we are sure to keep ahead of them two


----------



## SimonQS

amiTT said:


> Dont worry Kai, you can jump in my car for some shoots, we are sure to keep ahead of them two


What is your limited to? :wink:


----------



## amiTT

112mph unless on a track  (180km/h, got my calculations wrong so its not 99mph like I originally thought...)


----------



## T7 BNW

Thought it was 99 mph


----------



## was

Now that the dust has settled ....a bit  just want to say ....

*Ben* thanks again for arrange the trip, you done a top job accept for trying to loose the group from the hotel :lol: better luck next time :lol: 
just some random words/thoughts from the trip ....

*Adam RRS*, just to clarify, was it a support or relief vehicle :lol: was fun having a banter on the 2-ways :lol: 
*Rich*, top job with the decals, we had a good little production line going at Marks  , mine has relocated to the side of my fridge [smiley=thumbsup.gif] nice reminder of the trip. 
*Mark & Hayley*, great hospitality at silly o'clock ! The looks you were getting driving though town  Fred Perry T-shirt anybody? :lol: 
*SimonQS*, I think its time to get your QS remapped [smiley=stop.gif] :wink: 
*AmiTT*, keep away from the chillies :twisted: what were you doing hiding behind the trucks :roll: [smiley=policeman.gif] 
*Bikerz/Charlotte*, nice all red rear end [smiley=guitarist.gif] 
*RedScouse/Ka*, excellent photo/video coverage from the tractor :wink: 
*TTrevor/Philip*, we knew we were on the right track in Calais 8) 
*RedRocketTT/Jamie * highway porn agents :lol: 
*TTSDave/Erica*, try to keep up with the group next time :wink: 
*Rustyintegrale/Louise*, Dynamic duo  those quads were looking great in the fog  
*TaTTy/Paula*, Glad you managed to have a nice quiet weekend together  
*Triplefan/Maria*, Left Left Left...no Right , watch out for the flying beer [smiley=furious3.gif] 

note to myself : I must remember to switch off the 2-way when at the passport control booth   

Not forgetting *David - Iceman* and all of the French members who made us all feel welcome [smiley=thumbsup.gif] was nice having lunch with you all.

Thanks to everybody that made the trip very fun and memorable [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## T7 BNW

was said:


> note to myself : I must remember to switch off the 2-way when at the passport control booth


Pissing my self laughing! That was brilliant!

Was..... Am i putting your name down for italy? 

Your the only "EnTTenter" thats not on the list already!


----------



## rustyintegrale

was said:


> *Rustyintegrale/Louise*, Dynamic duo  those quads were looking great in the fog


*Was/Lisa*, The man is like a penknife - always there with the right tools  ain't that right Lisa? :wink: :lol:

Was your Angels are still the best ever lighting mod mate! 

cheers

Rich


----------



## sTTranger

Richard and kai , have you managed to get your videos uploaded yet, id like to see them. Are they both guna be online :?:


----------



## rustyintegrale

TTSDave said:


> Richard and kai , have you managed to get your videos uploaded yet, id like to see them. Are they both guna be online :?:


Dave, I haven't even had a chance to review mine! I'll be letting everyone know when it's all chopped and ready for viewing.

I second Amit's recommendation for a Vagcheck remap mate. I thought yours had already been done... 

What have you done to the exhaust. That sounded awesome... 

Cheers mate

rich


----------



## T7 BNW

Guys

I think we will be publishing something a little bit special for the EnTTente. It will include the best of the photos, and video's and a write up about the entire weekend!

It would be great if you all wanted to email me with a few lines about the event. Maybe a story of something that happened whilst away, something you particularly enjoyed, someones car you really liked, anything really!

Think we are gonna hold the vids back for this small mag! (not sure mags the right word!)

So bare with us!! The sooner you all write something the quicker the entire thing will be done! You dont HAVE to write something but would be great if you did!

Cheers guys!


----------



## triplefan

rustyintegrale said:


> was said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Rustyintegrale/Louise*, Dynamic duo  those quads were looking great in the fog
> 
> 
> 
> Was your Angels are still the best ever lighting mod mate!
> 
> cheers
> 
> Rich
Click to expand...

Rich

Have to agree, yours looked absolutely the nuts, given the choice between angels and DRLs i would still choose the angels.

When you go to DRLs, first dibs on the angels?


----------



## rustyintegrale

triplefan said:


> When you go to DRLs, first dibs on the angels?


Sorry Andy, the Angels are staying... :wink:


----------



## Bikerz

I told you it was 180kmh 118mph. Same as alll the Jap imported bikes. On bikes you buy somthing called a TRE Eliminator, might be same for car? If that helps


----------



## sTTranger

Cheers Rich

Okay, thats my mind made up, im guna get the vagcheck remap. I cant believe enTTente is guna be in the magazine, this is guna be awsome 

Cant wait to see the vids.

Dave


----------



## Icemanfr

T7 BNW said:


> Guys
> 
> I think we will be publishing something a little bit special for the EnTTente. It will include the best of the photos, and video's and a write up about the entire weekend!
> 
> It would be great if you all wanted to email me with a few lines about the event. Maybe a story of something that happened whilst away, something you particularly enjoyed, someones car you really liked, anything really!
> 
> Think we are gonna hold the vids back for this small mag! (not sure mags the right word!)
> 
> So bare with us!! The sooner you all write something the quicker the entire thing will be done! You dont HAVE to write something but would be great if you did!
> 
> Cheers guys!


you guys will have to send me one exemple of this magazine 

Regards

Iceman


----------



## dimdim60_fr

I'm agree with David (Iceman) +1 magazine


----------



## louise84

Helloooo 

I saw all of you guys in your TT's on the motorway in France. A guy in a black RangeRover Sport took a photo of us in the TT, we were in a Silver TT 225- have you got this photo? me and my friend thought it was well funny.. would be great to see the photo (if you kept it)...

BTW- All your TTs looked fantastic!!!!


----------



## KammyTT

that was adam... forum name adam RRS or could have been ben forum name t7 bnw 

ooh lala


----------



## T7 BNW

louise84 said:


> Helloooo
> 
> I saw all of you guys in your TT's on the motorway in France. A guy in a black RangeRover Sport took a photo of us in the TT, we were in a Silver TT 225- have you got this photo? me and my friend thought it was well funny.. would be great to see the photo (if you kept it)...
> 
> BTW- All your TTs looked fantastic!!!!


Thats brilliant!!

I was the guy who organised the trip, and i was the passenger in the range rover who took the picture!

Yes i have the pic !

Your number plate made me sure it was the same person! 

Pics will be up in 5 minutes!


----------



## T7 BNW

How funny you where already a TT Forum member!! How did you know thats where we had come from?

Well here they are :


----------



## louise84

T7 BNW said:


> How funny you where already a TT Forum member!! How did you know thats where we had come from?


It was just by pure luck, I have had my car since Nov 2008, been a member on here since then. I didnt know you guys had organised the trip. We were on our way to Normandy for a weeks holiday!

My passanger took the name of the EnTTente tag on the decals, and when I got back I googled it and it took my back to this forum- weird! lol As I said before, all the TTs looked great together, some really nice examples.

Lou


----------



## taTTy

Hi Lou

I was sitting behind you for a while - thought you were with us. Not until along side and realised u didn't have decals 

make sure you don't miss the event being planned for next year


----------



## louise84

taTTy said:


> Hi Lou
> 
> I was sitting behind you for a while - thought you were with us. Not until along side and realised u didn't have decals
> 
> make sure you don't miss the event being planned for next year


Hey taTTy,

I did think that maybe a few of you thought I was with you ! I was hoping that you wouldnt all follow me to Normandy lol.


----------



## taTTy

louise84 said:


> Hey taTTy,
> 
> I did think that maybe a few of you thought I was with you ! I was hoping that you wouldnt all follow me to Normandy lol.


That would be just be TTSDave (or sTTranger as I think he now is) He was following other TT's all over France the whole weekend ... turned up about an hour late to our first main rendevous as result of one such detour :lol: :lol: 
Sorry Dave, couldn't resist


----------



## T7 BNW

taTTy said:


> louise84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey taTTy,
> 
> I did think that maybe a few of you thought I was with you ! I was hoping that you wouldnt all follow me to Normandy lol.
> 
> 
> 
> That would be just be TTSDave (or sTTranger as I think he now is) He was following other TT's all over France the whole weekend ... turned up about an hour late to our first main rendevous as result of one such detour :lol: :lol:
> Sorry Dave, couldn't resist
Click to expand...

LOL i think we are gonna have to have some sort of decal thats visable from behind next time! Just for his sakes!


----------



## triplefan

T7 BNW said:


> i think we are gonna have to have some sort of decal thats visable from behind next time!


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sTTranger

okokok 

Calm down guys, it was twice and it couldve hapened to any1 :roll:


----------



## SimonQS

taTTy said:


> louise84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey taTTy,
> 
> I did think that maybe a few of you thought I was with you ! I was hoping that you wouldnt all follow me to Normandy lol.
> 
> 
> 
> That would be just be TTSDave (or sTTranger as I think he now is) He was following other TT's all over France the whole weekend ... turned up about an hour late to our first main rendevous as result of one such detour :lol: :lol:
> Sorry Dave, couldn't resist
Click to expand...

Well he ceratinly got used to following me alot! :wink:


----------



## Kai

Well.... here's something for now. :wink:






Aww crumbs... 3am [smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## rustyintegrale

Kai said:


> Well.... here's something for now. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aww crumbs... 3am [smiley=zzz.gif]


Pretty bloody good Kai  Some nice touches of humour in there too... :lol:


----------



## Redscouse

Looking good Kai, nice video matey


----------



## SimonQS

That is fantastic! Nice one Kai 

I think my tour of France is sumed up at 2 min 50 secs :roll:


----------



## VSPURS

That was brilliant!

8)


----------



## T7 BNW

Kai.... Awesome Video!

I am reposting it in a separate post!

It deserves a post of its own!


----------



## y3putt

Brilliant Kai....

Great music as well !!

Nice one..

Mark


----------



## sTTranger

wow, awsome kai

if thats you working on the fly, i cant wait to see what you do next year

[smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=guitarist.gif]


----------



## T7 BNW

Dave.

Please change your sig! Its now against forum rules and i dont want to upset the mods!

Just remove the EnTTente Logo! Only one image per sig!

Thanks mate.


----------



## sTTranger

okely dokely

My mum threw away my stickers :x

She thought i dint want them anymore, i put them on the wall in my office and she threw them [smiley=bigcry.gif]

im gutted

dave


----------



## Redscouse

I dont wanna blow on Kai's trumpet, but thats a good video from the footage he had, although i know he can do better, especially if he had fixed camcorders and a running one of his own to use from his hand. So if he does take a few people with him next year to Italy, im sure he will capture alot more on film and the editing will be twice as good.
Not putting this video down though, its very good........ especially my stupid talking crap at the end to one of the Clan TTer's lol :lol:


----------



## T7 BNW

There is another post about the vid red... I was just saying how you talking and explaining what red and scouse are all about!! Makes me laugh every time!


----------



## Bikerz

Who still has stickers on car?? I have, Do I win?

:lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale

Bikerz said:


> Who still has stickers on car?? I have, Do I win?
> 
> :lol:


Me!

Just about to upload my video...


----------



## T7 BNW

LLIIINNNKKK!!


----------



## rustyintegrale

T7 BNW said:


> LLIIINNNKKK!!


here you go... 






xx


----------



## Adam RRS

Brilliant Rich!

Love the 1960's theme at the beginning!!


----------



## y3putt

Brilliant Rich..

Don;t worry about being last ..someones gotta be last .. (at the end):lol: :lol:

Mark


----------



## taTTy

Rich, 
That was brilliant  .... just want to make it known to all it wasn't my fault we weren't moving at the end ... there were others in front :lol:

First time i've seen my double brake light mod myself  
Cheers


----------



## rustyintegrale

taTTy said:


> Rich,
> That was brilliant  .... just want to make it known to all it wasn't my fault we weren't moving at the end ... there were others in front :lol:
> 
> First time i've seen my double brake light mod myself
> Cheers


No worries mate, I knew it wasn't you. Are you down for Alpina ITTalia. We've got some great stuff organised... 

Cheers mate, say hi to Paula too for Lou and I :wink:

Cheers

rich


----------



## taTTy

Rich,
Thanks ....Paula says hi 

Defo up for Italy, just seen the official post and have PM'd Ben ... assume he's taking the money again

Cheers 
Terry


----------



## rustyintegrale

taTTy said:


> Rich,
> Thanks ....Paula says hi
> 
> Defo up for Italy, just seen the official post and have PM'd Ben ... assume he's taking the money again
> 
> Cheers
> Terry


Ben's doing the financials, yep. Have you read the itinerary?

You need to get your coilovers sorted mate otherwise Paula will need to bring her nurses uniform and a sick bucket... :lol: :lol: :lol: There's gonna be a lot of corners... :lol:


----------



## taTTy

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Replied to your other post re this .... yep gonna get them done


----------



## T7 BNW

taTTy said:


> Rich,
> Thanks ....Paula says hi
> 
> Defo up for Italy, just seen the official post and have PM'd Ben ... assume he's taking the money again
> 
> Cheers
> Terry


Just so you know i didnt recieve a PM!

Thats second time today.... Very strange!


----------



## Bikerz

Take your stickers off Rich so I can win the competition :twisted:

:lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale

Bikerz said:


> Take your stickers off Rich so I can win the competition :twisted:
> 
> :lol:


They'll come off when I get Charlie's drawing... :? :wink:

Not got it yet... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## T7 BNW

Bikers/Charlie!

huge thank you!!!! Recieved my drawing today!!!!

Looks AWESOME

MASSIVE THANK YOU AGAIN! It is getting framed!


----------



## ttchar

hey, who hasnt recieved thiers? some seamed to of gone missing... can you let me know so i can do the again!??

Cheers!


----------



## Redscouse

ttchar said:


> hey, who hasnt recieved thiers? some seamed to of gone missing... can you let me know so i can do the again!??
> 
> Cheers!


Charlie, i havent received mine, i told Sheldon this weekend, post has come today (Monday) and it never came again?! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## rustyintegrale

Redscouse said:


> ttchar said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey, who hasnt recieved thiers? some seamed to of gone missing... can you let me know so i can do the again!??
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> Charlie, i havent received mine, i told Sheldon this weekend, post has come today (Monday) and it never came again?! [smiley=bigcry.gif]
Click to expand...

Haven't got mine either... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## ttchar

i will do both of yours again tomorrow but might not get sent off till next week sorry! i really hate the royal mail sometimes!


----------



## rustyintegrale

ttchar said:


> i will do both of yours again tomorrow but might not get sent off till next week sorry! i really hate the royal mail sometimes!


Charlie, from what I've seen the wait will be worth it. 

Nice style... 8)


----------



## Redscouse

Cheers Charlie, take your time, as Rich has mentioned from what i have also seen they are very good, no rush  

Thank Qqqqqqqq


----------



## Kai

<sigh>

Still undecided of whether to upload this vid or not... [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## taTTy

Go on ..... you know it makes sense


----------



## Redscouse

Upto you mate :roll:  :-| [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## T7 BNW

LOL Well i wanna see it either way!


----------



## SimonQS

I am sure the sound is funny, what were you guys talking about...


----------



## Redscouse

SimonQS said:


> I am sure the sound is funny, what were you guys talking about...


Slagging people off, flaming the French drivers, boasting about the French girl on Reception at the Hotel i pulled and how good she was, usual stuff really :wink:


----------



## taTTy

Redscouse said:


> SimonQS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure the sound is funny, what were you guys talking about...
> 
> 
> 
> Slagging people off, flaming the French drivers, boasting about the French girl on Reception at the Hotel i pulled and how good she was, usual stuff really :wink:
Click to expand...

Come on Kai, gotta put it up now .... bet it'll be a scream .... can only remember there being blokes on reception :lol:


----------



## Redscouse

taTTy said:



> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SimonQS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure the sound is funny, what were you guys talking about...
> 
> 
> 
> Slagging people off, flaming the French drivers, boasting about the French girl on Reception at the Hotel i pulled and how good she was, usual stuff really :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come on Kai, gotta put it up now .... bet it'll be a scream .... can only remember there being blokes on reception :lol:
Click to expand...

Yeh... well he looked good in a wig! :mrgreen:


----------



## Kai

SimonQS said:


> I am sure the sound is funny, what were you guys talking about...


You will all find out in the morning... or before 1am hopefully.

Encoding as I type now. Then will upload as soon as.

Paul has to see it first though, because I wouldn't want to damage his reputation as a TTOC committee member would I?


----------



## rustyintegrale

Kai said:


> Paul has to see it first though, because I wouldn't want to damage his reputation as a TTOC committee member would I?


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Good luck with it Paul... :wink:


----------



## Redscouse

I think i have never had and never will have a reputation knowing half the people on here that i do :lol: :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale

Redscouse said:


> I think i have never had and never will have a reputation knowing half the people on here that i do :lol: :lol:


Work on it buddy... :wink:

I have the original footage... :lol:


----------



## Kai

rustyintegrale said:


> I have the original footage... :lol:


Not all of it


----------



## Kai

Finally.






Good night!


----------



## KammyTT

i just watched the vid of kai and paul at the wheel and nearly pissed myself :lol: :lol:

where are we know says kai...................................france :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## T7 BNW

Brilliant!


----------



## rustyintegrale

Brilliant Kai... :lol:


----------



## SimonQS

[smiley=guitarist.gif]


----------



## taTTy

Absolutely priceless ... you two should be on stage ... greating backing and editing


----------



## T7 BNW

Everyone loves a completely shameless "bump" of a old post dont they?

I hope so! Cause i spent this evening reading this entire post!!!!!

Oh how i miss having lots of free time on my hands!


----------



## SimonQS

I still go into great depths on the stories from this weekend, cant belive it was only 36 hours of my life! :wink:


----------



## triplefan

This was one of the best week-ends I have been on

Think how much better Italy is gonna be, I can't wait


----------



## KammyTT

as soon as i saw this trip i knew i had to go to italy


----------

